# Questions....



## billooo2

Shrek andTerri ......feel free to delete this if I am crossing some 'line'....

Having been here for quite a while and seen people come and go.....I have a couple questions, but I will just ask one for now....

1. Why is it that when some people come here that they seem to assume that this is a 'dating site??" I realize that a few people have developed relationships that started on this site. The success rate does not seem very good......I really felt sorry for the lady from Texas that moved to New York (or was it PA? )......a few months later she announced that itwas over and she was headed back to Texas.

I find it puzzling......the site is named, "Homesteading Today," and 
we are among such forums as pigs, goats, etc.......what is it that causes some people to get the impression that this is a dating site?

If we are doing something that creates an inaccurate impression, then perhaps we might consider making some changes...????

Do some people just make the assumption that if it is for singles, then it is 'automatically' a dating site????

I would be interested in hearing.....

Bill.....just thinking


----------



## Guest

More importantly, why does it bother you so much? Men and women meet up in grocery stores, flea markets, even in church. I don't see anybody else having a problem with any of it. Didn't you get on some huge kick about something similar a year or so ago? Relax, man. If people want to hook up, leave them alone.


----------



## billooo2

zong said:


> More importantly, why does it bother you so much? Men and women meet up in grocery stores, flea markets, even in church. I don't see anybody else having a problem with any of it. Didn't you get on some huge kick about something similar a year or so ago? Relax, man. If people want to hook up, leave them alone.[/QUOTE
> 
> Perhaps I was not clear enough.....I could care less if people hook up.
> 
> I was wondering why people seem to have the impression that the 'priimary purpose' of this site is a 'dating site?"
> 
> I did not make the rules or policies for this site.......and I have no idea what you are referring to......
> 
> My question is why do some people think this is a 'dating site?'
> 
> I am just asking a question......I did not see anything that said that people should not 'hook up.' Who needs to 'relax??'


----------



## Guest

Why sure, it was around the time you had a "brief review of the past history of Singletree"
I reckon people can think it's a dating site if they want to. I mean, I certainly would never presume to try to tell people how to think. Hey, I think it should be a fun site, but that don't stop unfun folks from coming around, does it?
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...084-brief-review-past-history-singletree.html
Remember now?


----------



## Raven12

billooo2 said:


> 1. Why is it that when some people come here that they seem to assume that this is a 'dating site??" I realize that a few people have developed relationships that started on this site. The success rate does not seem very good......I really felt sorry for the lady from Texas that moved to New York (or was it PA? )......a few months later she announced that itwas over and she was headed back to Texas.



Because there are a lot of vulnerable single people here that are easy for the pickins. It is very easy to manipulate and control over the internet. A user will go for the weak. People can be played on the romantic and friendship level here. A salesman knows how to present the product. People will say "I'm not lookin'" but the right person will know what to say.

Speaking from personal experience.


----------



## starjj

Anytime you get a singles site it is going to be different things to different people. 

To some it is a place to meet other singles for friendship and discussion about what happens at their place (not all really have a homestead)

To some it will be to meet a person of the opposite sex (or the same sex to a few) who share their dreams of homesteading in a relationship

The question for me is the same as Zong posted. It seems to bother you and why?

What possible difference does it make what singles do on this site as long as it is within the rules?

I have seen lots of relationships go South through here at least people had the courage to try. Not all things work out outside this site either.

If there was a rule against what people call "hooking up" it would be different but there isn't. 

What is your cup of tea will not be the next person's. Live and let live.


----------



## Guest

Hey, Raven12, if you was to tell me exactly the right thing to say that would manipulate somebody, I promise I won't say it to you. Unless you want me to. You can trust me, I got that royal blood and all. 
King Zong.


----------



## Raven12

zong said:


> Hey, Raven12, if you was to tell me exactly the right thing to say that would manipulate somebody, I promise I won't say it to you. Unless you want me to. You can trust me, I got that royal blood and all.
> King Zong.


Lol. 

Tell her that she is different and how special she is, that you are falling for her, make a romantic video declaring how much you would like to start something with her, ask her to reaffirm their connection and that it is real, tell her that you wait for her to show up online, etc.

Zong, tell me I suck and I will love you forever.


----------



## Guest

Wait, do I got to say "I suck and I will love you forever"? or do I say "you suck and I will love you forever" or do I just say "you suck" then love you forever?
I feel uncomfortable with the L word. Can I just say "gotcha back forever"??


----------



## Raven12

Try this one on..."here's your beer."


----------



## foxfiredidit

zong said:


> *Why sure, it was around the time you had a "brief review of the past history of Singletree*"
> I reckon people can think it's a dating site if they want to. I mean, I certainly would never presume to try to tell people how to think. Hey, I think it should be a fun site, but that don't stop unfun folks from coming around, does it?
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...084-brief-review-past-history-singletree.html
> Remember now?


LOL, I had forgotten that thread. Thanks Zong, for sharing.


----------



## bstuart29

I understand what ya sayin Bill and I know you are just trying to be helpful, here like there are good people and likewise there are people here that would hurt others and a reason they are single. One just needs to understand and be careful whenever seeking a relationship wether they come in here for that reason or one just develops over time.


----------



## Guest

Wait a minute. That sounds like an invitation for somebody to manipulate me into bringing them beer. I want to do the manipulating this time around.


----------



## Raven12

2011...the good ol days of ST. Miss that.


----------



## Raven12

zong said:


> Wait a minute. That sounds like an invitation for somebody to manipulate me into bringing them beer. I want to do the manipulating this time around.


It may get her silly enough to flash a pegleg or two.


----------



## Guest

I'm beginning to think that the L word maybe is the key to manipulation. If so, I'm not going to be very sucessful. 
One pegleg is hot. 2 peglegs, overkill.


----------



## Raven12

zong said:


> I'm beginning to think that the L word maybe is the key to manipulation. If so, I'm not going to be very sucessful.
> One pegleg is hot. 2 peglegs, overkill.


No, the key to manipulation is being a good liar. It is whether or not you are the type of person that can say things, not mean them, and wake up the next day feeling good about yourself.

The person doesn't know love. He is too emotionally disconnected to know the first thing about loving someone more than himself.


Does this mean that I'm not going to get that homemade brew?


----------



## mickm

Raven12 said:


> No, the key to manipulation is being a good liar. It is whether or not you are the type of person that can say things, not mean them, and wake up the next day feeling good about yourself.
> 
> The person doesn't know love. He is too emotionally disconnected to know the first thing about loving someone more than himself.
> 
> 
> Does this mean that I'm not going to get that homemade brew?


I think i was married to who your talking about! ound:


----------



## Guest

I'm thinking we might could work something out if you don't manipulate me after I say "thats enough" Or we could just throw caution to the wind and send pictures of other people, claiming it's us. here, I'll go first. A recent picture of me:


----------



## mickm

I may be one of the ones you are talking about Bill, i dont know. If i come off that, i apologise, but i dont really feel too bad about it!

I am a single dad, that lives in the boonies, and works for himself. I am considerd a hillbilly by most who know me, and i enjoy talking, joking and yes, maybe flirting a little, with prople of similar interests.

It aint nothing personal


----------



## Tommyice




----------



## Raven12

I notice that you are stalling on the beer.


----------



## Guest

When I say "I think we can work something out" That's mantalk for "I got beer Want some?"


----------



## Raven12

zong said:


>


You look so familiar. Those eyes...have you been here before?


----------



## Raven12

Zong, truth. That was my POF picture. Here is the real me:


----------



## Guest

Here, where? I was on the internet before in a forum called "Old coots with money" but after about 6 weeks, I went to another forum called "old coots who used to have money" I'm a moderator there now, I been there so long


----------



## Guest

Oh, Raven, you got a whole lot of splaining to do. 
Heres one of me when I'm not under any stress. Except I got a whole lot less teeth now.


----------



## mickm

Well Zong isnt coming through, so here ya go. I feel over dressed, though!


----------



## Raven12

zong said:


> Here, where? I was on the internet before in a forum called "Old coots with money" but after about 6 weeks, I went to another forum called "old coots who used to have money" I'm a moderator there now, I been there so long


Really? I was WHERESMYSUGRDADYHOTBLONDE20!

Now I am OldGraylookn4frebeer.


----------



## Guest

A couple of misprints in my profile page too. Where it says "millionaire" it should be "*b*illionaire" and where it says "dictator of a small beautiful island nation in the tropics" it should say "dictator of a *large* beautiful island nation in the tropics"


----------



## Raven12

mickm said:


> Well Zong isnt coming through, so here ya go. I feel over dressed, though!


That warms my heart! Beer fairies are magic!


----------



## billooo2

Thank you to Raven12, Starjj, mickm, and bstuart for providing insight.

I find it interesting......I ask questions and make observations......and some people interpret them as 'attacks' or 'criticisms'....... 

I realize that each person has their own reasons for coming here.

One thing that I think this group does a great job of .......providing encouragement and support for 'newly single' individuals' (either via death or divorce).


And I do find it humorous how some people can twist my questions and observations into saying that I am criticising.....:shrug:


----------



## Guest

I'm down to my last 60 beers. Can you get here before dark? Pay no attention to Mickm, he's wanting to manipulate you, I'm sure. I'm really nice and, uh, wait a minute.. uh.. I suck and I will love you forever?.


----------



## Raven12

You suck and I will love you forever too, Zong. Ok, I am off to actually do something today. Cheers!


----------



## AngieM2

billooo2 said:


> Shrek andTerri ......fell free to delete this if I am crossing some 'line'....
> 
> Having been here for quite a while and seen people come and go.....I have a couple questions, but I will just ask one for now....
> 
> 1. Why is it that when some people come here that they seem to assume that this is a 'dating site??" I realize that a few people have developed relationships that started on this site. The success rate does not seem very good......I really felt sorry for the lady from Texas that moved to New York (or was it PA? )......a few months later she announced that itwas over and she was headed back to Texas.
> 
> I find it puzzling......the site is named, "Homesteading Today," and
> we are among such forums as pigs, goats, etc.......what is it that causes some people to get the impression that this is a dating site?
> 
> If we are doing something that creates an inaccurate impression, then perhaps we might consider making some changes...????
> 
> Do some people just make the assumption that if it is for singles, then it is 'automatically' a dating site????
> 
> I would be interested in hearing.....
> 
> Bill.....just thinking


Bill I remember when the Singletree was doing the homesteading by oneself and how to manage many homesteading things without another pair of hands.

Then many have gravitated to it to the extent where the few that are homesteaders can not have serious discussions about something that they may need help with without the clowns showing up and trying to disrupt and cause issues to run off anyone serious.

So, I do remember, I've seen members come and go, 

Just to let you know, you're not the only one that remembers this use to have a practical homesteading focus, with fun woven in between, not just the push the limits people pushing out anything of a practical nature.

This thread is a prime example of what I've mentioned.


----------



## Shrek

billooo2 said:


> Shrek andTerri ......fell free to delete this if I am crossing some 'line'....
> 
> Having been here for quite a while and seen people come and go.....I have a couple questions, but I will just ask one for now....
> 
> 1. Why is it that when some people come here that they seem to assume that this is a 'dating site??" I realize that a few people have developed relationships that started on this site. The success rate does not seem very good......I really felt sorry for the lady from Texas that moved to New York (or was it PA? )......a few months later she announced that itwas over and she was headed back to Texas.
> 
> I find it puzzling......the site is named, "Homesteading Today," and
> we are among such forums as pigs, goats, etc.......what is it that causes some people to get the impression that this is a dating site?
> 
> If we are doing something that creates an inaccurate impression, then perhaps we might consider making some changes...????
> 
> Do some people just make the assumption that if it is for singles, then it is 'automatically' a dating site????
> 
> I would be interested in hearing.....
> 
> Bill.....just thinking


Singletree is a place for singles and their various issues. For many dating is their issue. For others pursuing the small farmstead life with only their two hands is their goal. 

Some come for a place to figure out where they go from here in their life and hope to find others with similar life experiences to give them ideas
.
Some appear to be longing for the long lost days of their teenage years.

Some seem to arrive here so lonely and starved for attention they are willing to resort to acting as internet trolls to get whatever attention they can. 

We get all sorts but most seem to have the common factor of being single and we try to accommodate as many as possible while turning away as few as possible.

When I first created Singletree it grew out of Grizz's concern of we singles having our discussions on the site that preceded HT being hijacked by family oriented homesteaders who often said we had no right to pursuing homesteading on a single basis or posting on Countryside forum that we wanted to meet other singles.

At the same time I was asked to establish a singles orient homesteading board , my divorce had just finaled and I was going out my front door looking at the truck patch garden I had worked with my ex and stepson, looked at the sign on the porch proclaiming "Our own little "Green Acres"" with our first names burned into it.

As I took that sign down I noticed the singletree hanging from the oak tree in front of my house where I would hang deer to gut out into a washtub and dress out for the freezer.That was when I decided that since my place was on a top terrace 20 feet above my neighbors and I was a bachelor again and not pulling a doubletree harness , Green Acres was now Singletree Knoll.

As I developed , promoted and tested the waters to see what type of singles we would attract , I figured Singletree was a good name for the forum also.

As far as those seeking individuals for potential relationships, I can't knock them because even while I developed agricultural aspects I could pursue on my own, I also traveled to check out a few gals I met through Singletree and had a few good years of LDRs with a couple of them before I moved to the local life path I'm currently on.


----------



## billooo2

Shrek said:


> Singletree is a place for singles and their relate issues. For many dating is their issue. For others pursuing the small farmstead life with only their two hands is their goal.
> 
> Some come for a place to figure out where they go from here in their life and hope to find others with similar life experiences to give them ideas
> .
> Some appear to be longing for the long lost days of their teenage years.
> 
> Some seem to arrive here so lonely and starved for attention they are willing to resort to acting as internet trolls to get whatever attention they can.
> 
> We get all sorts but most seem to have the common factor of being single and we try to accommodate as many as possible while turning away as few as possible.
> 
> When I first created Singletree it grew out of Grizz's concern of we singles having our discussions on the site that preceded HT being hijacked by family oriented homesteaders who often said we had no right to pursuing homesteading on a single basis or posting on Countryside forum that we wanted to meet other singles.
> 
> At the same time I was asked to establish a singles orient homesteading board , my divorce had just finaled and I was going out my front door looking at the truck patch garden I had worked with my ex and stepson, looked at the sign on the porch proclaiming "Our own little "Green Acres"" with our first names burned into it.
> 
> As I took that sign down I noticed the singletree hanging from the oak tree in front of my house where I would hang deer to gut out into a washtub and dress out for the freezer.That was when I decided that since my place was on a top terrace 20 feet above my neighbors and I was a bachelor again and not pulling a doubletree harness , Green Acres was now Singletree Knoll.
> 
> As I developed , promoted and tested the waters to see what type of singles we would attract , I figured Singletree was a good name for the forum also.
> 
> As far as those seeking individuals for potential relationships, I can't knock them because even while I developed agricultural aspects I could pursue on my own, I also traveled to check out a few gals I met through Singletree and had a few good years of LDRs with a couple of them before I moved to the local life path I'm currently on.


Thanks, Shrek!!


----------



## Guest

I doubt that anybody here has posted more pictures, tutorials, and videos about growing stuff and making do as I have. Nobody even bothers with that. Nobody cares. Somebody starts a thread complaining about what they don't like or telling other people how to live, and it gets a thousand views and pages of replies. This thread is a prime example of that, too.


----------



## mickm

Nice post, Shrek!

I havent back here for long, but actially registerd in 2010, and posted quite a bit at that time. Best i can remember, it was about the same, then?

While we face uniquie challenges, as singles, a garden grows and a chicken lays, for the one as well as for the many.

A forum aimed at singles, is going to be unique to singles, and dating is normally done more by singles, then by married folks.

Or should be. I am old fashioned!


----------



## billooo2

zong said:


> I doubt that anybody here has posted more pictures, tutorials, and videos about growing stuff and making do as I have. Nobody even bothers with that. Nobody cares. Somebody starts a thread complaining about what they don't like or telling other people how to live, and it gets a thousand views and pages of replies. This thread is a prime example of that, too.


 
I ask a question......and you proclaim it to be a complaint!!!......:shrug:


----------



## Groene Pionier

zong said:


> Why sure, it was around the time you had a "brief review of the past history of Singletree"
> I reckon people can think it's a dating site if they want to. I mean, I certainly would never presume to try to tell people how to think. Hey, I think it should be a fun site, but that don't stop unfun folks from coming around, does it?
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...084-brief-review-past-history-singletree.html
> Remember now?


you have got a great memory! I am actually impressed!

I do enjoy all your photo's showing your work, unfortunately I dont do that much as you so I dont have that much to show. I mean, you would be really bored after I post photo no. 1003 of my canning jars 
That is more or less what I do, dehydrating and canning. Hopefully this year some gardening, but my garden is as big as a stamp.... I am so not going to show the three carrots and five lettuces I am going to grow


----------



## Terri

I discovered years ago that I could grow 36 carrots in 1 square foot, by spacing them on a grid 2 inches apart. 

I never COULD grow good lettuce, though! I salute you!


----------



## mickm

billooo2 said:


> Shrek andTerri ......fell free to delete this if I am crossing some 'line'....
> 
> Having been here for quite a while and seen people come and go.....I have a couple questions, but I will just ask one for now....
> 
> 1. Why is it that when some people come here that they seem to assume that this is a 'dating site??" I realize that a few people have developed relationships that started on this site. The success rate does not seem very good......I really felt sorry for the lady from Texas that moved to New York (or was it PA? )......a few months later she announced that itwas over and she was headed back to Texas.
> 
> I find it puzzling......the site is named, "Homesteading Today," and
> we are among such forums as pigs, goats, etc.......what is it that causes some people to get the impression that this is a dating site?
> 
> If we are doing something that creates an inaccurate impression, then perhaps we might consider making some changes...????
> 
> Do some people just make the assumption that if it is for singles, then it is 'automatically' a dating site????
> 
> I would be interested in hearing.....
> 
> Bill.....just thinking



The nature of your question, gives the impression, that you believe it shouldnt be a dating site.

Or atleast, it seemed that way for me.

One thing that many singles want to do, is meet singles......


----------



## L.A.

I was online shopping for a tree and found myself here.......I can't find my way out,,,,,Help,,,,


----------



## Guest

billooo2 said:


> I ask a question......and you proclaim it to be a complaint!!!......:shrug:


No, you asked a question(post 1) pointing out that you've been here a long time, and then going over how all these people are making assumptions. Not much of a question, but you did phrase it as a question. I answered(post 2) and ask WHAT DIFFERENCE IT MADE TO YOU WHAT PEOPLE THINK. And pointed out that last year, you got into a similar kick. You claim not to know what I'm talking about (post 3) In post 4, I show you the exact thread where you did about the same thing. Indicentally, that was followed a few days later by a thread called "Wen moderators tell lies about people who post here." 

Next time I look, there are 4 moderators looking at the thread. Now I'm "proclaiming" something? how? Do you think that your OP was about homesteading, growing anything, canning something, or anything else? If you can show me that, then I'll agree. If it's not actually about homesteading, then, clearly it is not. As far as I can tell, your OP is all about other people making assumptions that you disagree with.


----------



## billooo2

zong said:


> Why sure, it was around the time you had a "brief review of the past history of Singletree"
> I reckon people can think it's a dating site if they want to. I mean, I certainly would never presume to try to tell people how to think. Hey, I think it should be a fun site, but that don't stop unfun folks from coming around, does it?
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...084-brief-review-past-history-singletree.html
> Remember now?


Geez!!!.....I had not idea that post was any 'big deal'

Why do you think that it was a big deal???


----------



## Guest

I don't see "big deal" in the quote you made. But, yeah, you made a big deal then about the way you thought things should be, just as you are now. Everybody else is of the live and let live school of thought, but yet you then, as well as now, want to worry about how people think and what they assume. I figure they're grownups, they can think anything they want to. Whats wrong with that?
ETA: just realized that you are going back to post 4. I never said it was a big deal, I posted the link because you said you didn't know what I was talking about. That thread was much like this one.
If you don't see this thread, and that one, as complaining about the way people think, then you just don't see it. That doesn't prevent everybody else from seeing it though. Just reread your OP and pretend it is me complaining. You'll see it then.


----------



## billooo2

zong said:


> I don't see "big deal" in the quote you made. But, yeah, you made a big deal then about the way you thought things should be, just as you are now. Everybody else is of the live and let live school of thought, but yet you then, as well as now, want to worry about how people think and what they assume. I figure they're grownups, they can think anything they want to. Whats wrong with that?
> ETA: just realized that you are going back to post 4. I never said it was a big deal, I posted the link because you said you didn't know what I was talking about. That thread was much like this one.


I simply asked what it is about this site that causes some people to think that it is primarily a dating site. 

Am I understanding you correctly?? ......to you that means that I am telling someone else how to think???? really?????


----------



## Guest

Read exactly what I wrote, not what you want other people to think I wrote. Read the words. and show me where I say you are telling someone else how to think.


----------



## Malamute

billooo2 said:


> I simply asked what it is about this site that causes some people to think that it is primarily a dating site......QUOTE]
> 
> 
> The name may be one reason. Witness that many post a profile in that section, then dont contribute much in discussions, or just post that they're looking. We have a variety of people here though.


----------



## maverickxxx

I might be possible wrong. But maybe possibly the first sticky on top of page that says singletree participant profiles. Might just maybe give the impression that there could be some people looking for friends or love whatever. Idk? Maybe that.


----------



## maverickxxx

I'm going to love the day when two thirteen year olds meet on here n date talking about how they like to build there homestead using advice on here n avoiding some of the train wrecks they see happen in here n keeping them outta there personal lives. Like Shrek said its many things to many people.


----------



## glazed

:donut:

Who moved from Texas to New York, or Pennsylvania?

:donut:


----------



## MoonRiver

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Who moved from Texas to New York, or Pennsylvania?
> 
> :donut:


Maybe he was just predicting the future!


----------



## Guest

AngieM2 said:


> Bill I remember when the Singletree was doing the homesteading by oneself and how to manage many homesteading things without another pair of hands.
> 
> Then many have gravitated to it to the extent where the few that are homesteaders can not have serious discussions about something that they may need help with without the clowns showing up and trying to disrupt and cause issues to run off anyone serious.
> 
> So, I do remember, I've seen members come and go,
> 
> Just to let you know, you're not the only one that remembers this use to have a practical homesteading focus, with fun woven in between, not just the push the limits people pushing out anything of a practical nature.
> 
> This thread is a prime example of what I've mentioned.


and to this, I say a hearty, AMEN...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terri in WV

AngieM2 said:


> Bill I remember when the Singletree was doing the homesteading by oneself and how to manage many homesteading things without another pair of hands.
> 
> Then many have gravitated to it to the extent where the few that are homesteaders can not have serious discussions about something that they may need help with


I think it has evolved over time because of the way HT has. It was a very small community and has expanded, and while it has done that, it has also become more fractured with specialized areas to seek advice and the singles have gravitated towards ST as a place to hang out. While I'm single, if I have a chicken question, doesn't it just make more sense for me to go to the poultry area and ask?


----------



## Guest

Terri in WV said:


> I think it has evolved over time because of the way HT has. It was a very small community and has expanded, and while it has done that, it has also become more fractured with specialized areas to seek advice and the singles have gravitated towards ST as a place to hang out. While I'm single, if I have a chicken question, doesn't it just make more sense for me to go to the poultry area and ask?


Yes and no..

It depends upon the question..when a person lives alone, ordinary farm/homesteading chores can become challenges..ST people usually are single, and live alone..so eventually, each person develops methods to get things done by themselves..and sharing THOSE answers are, IMHO, best found in ST..
i.e. building a chicken coop with nobody to help isn't impossible, but it certainly is a challenge..
even the "where" is the best place for a chicken coop changes when you live alone..
moving a heavy chicken tractor by yourself can get very interesting..
and, if you're single and disabled, the challenges multiply..

So, asking any homesteading-related question on ST gives you not only "the" answer, but also many variations geared toward doing whatever it is by yourself.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Shrek said:


> When I first created Singletree it grew out of Grizz's concern of we singles having our discussions on the site that preceded HT being hijacked by family oriented homesteaders who often said we had no right to pursuing homesteading on a single basis or posting on Countryside forum that we wanted to meet other singles.


What happened to Grizz?


----------



## Terri in WV

Ramblin, he popped in not too long ago to say hi. He's down in Florida right now(or was).

Leslie, I see what you're saying. Really though, even when I was married, I was still doing it all myself. Now that I'm widowed, that hasn't changed and from what I've read, quite a few of the married folks are doing most things by themselves too. What has changed, for me, is the loneliness and that's where ST comes in. It's nice to have a place to come to and unwind, joke around and maybe even flirt around a little, where others understand.


----------



## Tommyice

And I will pose questions here rather than other boards on the HT site because I trust and respect the opinions of everyone I find on ST. It's not just about going it all alone.


----------



## billooo2

maverickxxx said:


> I might be possible wrong. But maybe possibly the first sticky on top of page that says singletree participant profiles. Might just maybe give the impression that there could be some people looking for friends or love whatever. Idk? Maybe that.


Thanks, Mav.......that could certainly contribute to it..


----------



## billooo2

glazed said:


> :donut:
> 
> Who moved from Texas to New York, or Pennsylvania?
> 
> :donut:


 
Is it acceptable to 'tell someone else's story' as long as I just use the screen name......since it was posted on here.......it is already 'public knowledge......?????


----------



## Raven12

Really does it matter who's story it is? It is the same story no matter who tells it.


----------



## Laura

I was pretty much doing it on my own with the help of my kids when I was married too. Many of us migrated here from "Families" because that is no longer our primary focus.

One of my now adult DDs had her own HT account and used the site frequently for her stuff, everything from horses, to poultry business. She posted discussions in GC to write her A++++ term papers. She even wote back and forth with a country boy she found here in ST. They both posted in various areas of the site.

Since DD was a Farm Kid on this Prairie with friends and neighbors who rode the School Bus, and she knew how to use the internet, I certainly never worried about her delicate sensibilities being traumatized by anything she might read here.


----------



## billooo2

zong said:


> Read exactly what I wrote, not what you wnt other people to think I wrote. Read the words. and show me where I say you are telling someone else how to think.


I believe it is post #38......


----------



## Raven12

AngieM2 said:


> Then many have gravitated to it to the extent where the few that are homesteaders can not have serious discussions about something that they may need help with without the clowns showing up and trying to disrupt and cause issues to run off anyone serious.


Honestly, I would rather have the clowns once in awhile than the snarky doers that seem to be a permanent fixture now. Also, it is rare when some people are on the board at the same time. So I don't see what's wrong with a little friendly horseplay between members here and there. It is kinda like happy hour at the bar. Once it is over, then it is over.


----------



## rileyjo

Just because 2 people met on here doesn't mean that ST or HT had anything to do with them breaking up.

They could have just as easily met in an antique tractor or square dancing forum or anywhere else on the internet. Sometimes things just are not meant to be.


----------



## billooo2

zong said:


> No, you asked a question(post 1) pointing out that you've been here a long time, and then going over how all these people are making assumptions. Not much of a question, but you did phrase it as a question. I answered(post 2) and ask WHAT DIFFERENCE IT MADE TO YOU WHAT PEOPLE THINK. And pointed out that last year, you got into a similar kick. You claim not to know what I'm talking about (post 3) In post 4, I show you the exact thread where you did about the same thing. Indicentally, that was followed a few days later by a thread called "Wen moderators tell lies about people who post here."
> 
> Next time I look, there are 4 moderators looking at the thread. Now I'm "proclaiming" something? how? Do you think that your OP was about homesteading, growing anything, canning something, or anything else? If you can show me that, then I'll agree. If it's not actually about homesteading, then, clearly it is not. As far as I can tell, your OP is all about other people making assumptions that you disagree with.


, 

Yep, Shrek and I have had confrontations from time to time......but I think that we always did it by addressing the issues....and neither one of us resorted to personal attacks.

And Shrek probably still believes that I sold books .......I often recommended various books......but never sold a single one. If someone wanted one of those books, they could get them from Amazon or their local book store.

The number of views?????.....I never look at that.....I was looking for responses to my question.........maybe I missed it.....did you answer the 
question????? 

You seem to be spending a lot of time on being upset that I asked the question...even researching old posts!!!!.....WOW!!!! :shrug:

And you asked why I asked the question......I thought that I answered that in the OP.......I find it interesting that people would look among forums that include sheep and pigs for a dating site.....and "just wondering"....


----------



## Guest

billooo2 said:


> I believe it is post #38......


Once again as I have already clearly stated to you:


zong said:


> ................................................
> If you don't see this thread, and that one, as complaining about the way people think, then you just don't see it. That doesn't prevent everybody else from seeing it though. Just reread your OP and pretend it is me complaining. You'll see it then.


 And the post 38 you refer to:


zong said:


> I doubt that anybody here has posted more pictures, tutorials, and videos about growing stuff and making do as I have. Nobody even bothers with that. Nobody cares.* Somebody starts a thread complaining about what they don't like *or telling other people how to live, and it gets a thousand views and pages of replies. This thread is a prime example of that, too.


----------



## Guest

I don't give a rat's behind if people "flirt"..or "have fun"..what gets truly annoying for me and many other folks is the constant, constant, constant junior high sexual innuendo...and rather than take it over to PB, where folks can talk all they wish about sex, sexual anatomy, banana up your rear "jokes", boobs, etc. folks for some weird reason insist upon posting it here...


----------



## billooo2

zong said:


> Once again as I have already clearly stated to you:
> 
> And the post 38 you refer to:


 
I asked a question out of curiosity........and you interpret it as me complaining?????

Have I got that right?

If so, then why do you see it as 'complaining?'


----------



## Guest

Everybody sees it as complaining.


----------



## maverickxxx

I think better question is is why do people come to single tree to troll?


----------



## Ardie/WI

bostonlesley said:


> I don't give a rat's behind if people "flirt"..or "have fun"..what gets truly annoying for me and many other folks is the constant, constant, constant junior high sexual innuendo...and rather than take it over to PB, where folks can talk all they wish about sex, sexual anatomy, banana up your rear "jokes", boobs, etc. folks for some weird reason insist upon posting it here...


Wow, ain't that that truth!!!!!!


----------



## Ardie/WI

maverickxxx said:


> I think better question is is why do people come to single tree to troll?


Probably because they need to get a life! :yawn:


----------



## Guest

zong said:


> Everybody sees it as complaining.


not "everybody"..but you knew that..


----------



## Guest

Lets say that somebody said something a couple of days ago about chickens, and I started a thread like this:
Questions....
Shrek andTerri ......feel free to delete this if I am crossing some 'line'....

Having been here for quite a while and seen people come and go.....I have a couple questions, but I will just ask one for now....

1. Why is it that when some people come here that they seem to assume that this is a 'chicken site??" I realize that a few people have chickens that frequent this site. The success rate does not seem very good......I really felt sorry for the lady from Texas that had a chicken and it died.

I find it puzzling......the site is named, "Singletree," and
we are among such forums as pigs, goats, etc.......what is it that causes some people to get the impression that this is a chicken site?

If we are doing something that creates an inaccurate impression, then perhaps we might consider making some changes...????

Do some people just make the assumption that if it is for singles, then it is 'automatically' a chicken site????

I would be interested in hearing.....

Somebody else.....just thinking 

Now, if I posted that, would I not be complaining?


----------



## AngieM2

zong said:


> Everybody sees it as complaining.


I disagree with this statement


----------



## Terri in WV

Just as I disagree with the constant, constant, constant junior high statement. Yes, at times it gets over the line, but in no way is it constant, constant, constant.


----------



## Guest

Bill..

Just my own 2 cents..

There have always been a few people on ST who have no interest in "homesteading" per se, and yet somehow find ST and post as if it were Plenty of Fish or "Farmer's Only"..I think they are and always have been in the minority...again, just my own opinion, but like-minded single people would be a little nuts if they didn't find someone on ST to be attractive .......
Over the years, I've wished I lived closer to more than a few gentlemen here on ST..yet I've never considered ST a "dating site"...not being strictly a "dating site" does not exclude FINDING a date here


----------



## vicker

My Pop was not constant while getting his radiation treatments. He had to wear pantie liners. I got some mileage out of that. Now, don't attach me, I love him, but you're fair game in this family.


----------



## Shrek

maverickxxx said:


> I think better question is is why do people come to single tree to troll?


Sadly those who come here to troll or otherwise cause trouble have either been previously emotionally damaged so badly that they have become bitter personality wise as a BC powder choked down dry , sometimes in pain with only a PC to snap at folk, so old they feel they have outlived all their friends and family usefullness and feeling the effect of age and infirmity gnash out to all because nobody can send them back in time 20 years short of a lifetime when they were young and vibrant , others are bullied in the real world and try to feel strong in the simulated world of the internet and then of course some trolls in the famous words of Sheriff Andy Taylor and Deputy Barney Fife in describing Ernest T. Bass come under the country definition of sociopath____ "He's a NUT!" 

All we can do is try deal with them while the board participants try to avoid feeding them as we mods,and often admin also try to figure out how to get them to change from troll to participant, go troll elsewhere or Terri and I with the help of Admin sometimes have to go Zombieland on them like Columbus, Wichita , Little Rock and Tallahassee without his Hostess Twinkies :shrug:


----------



## Guest

AngieM2 said:


> I disagree with this statement


Well, you certainly have the right to disagree, and I heartily encourage people to voice their opinions. I think that if everybody said what they actually thought, the world would be a much better place. That's why I say what I think. Because I believe it's the right thing to do.


----------



## L.A.

I flirt here all the time,,,,almost never complain,,,,BUT,,,

I still hate broccoli.....Love Ice Cream,,,,,And I like it here....


----------



## Guest

Terri in WV said:


> Just as I disagree with the constant, constant, constant junior high statement. Yes, at times it gets over the line, but in no way is it constant, constant, constant.


You are correct..
It would have been much more accurate had I written " more than one post daily" vs constant.


----------



## billooo2

zong said:


> Everybody sees it as complaining.


That did not answer the question......:shrug:


----------



## Guest

Of course it didn't since the answer is self evident. I prefer deductive logic to inductive circular propositions.. If you were to read the pasts that I made once, then copied and pasted again for you, you would see the answer. Do you think that by continuing to ask the same question that somehow repetition will overcome logic?


----------



## katydidagain

L.A. said:


> I flirt here all the time,,,,almost never complain,,,,BUT,,,
> 
> I still hate broccoli.....Love Ice Cream,,,,,And I like it here....


Oh to be 13 again!  I do like broccoli fixed properly but adore ice cream. Coffee flavor is my favorite. Wish I had some now.


----------



## billooo2

zong said:


> Of course it didn't since the answer is self evident. I prefer deductive logic to inductive circular propositions.. If you were to read the pasts that I made once, then copied and pasted again for you, you would see the answer. Do you think that by continuing to ask the same question that somehow repetition will overcome logic?


 
I have only had one course in logic..........

But looks to me that you left the logic trail (by claiming it to be 'self evident') before you brought up deductive vs. inductive.

I am probably repeating any question because it has not been answered.

Why are you so upset that I asked the original OP question???


----------



## billooo2

bostonlesley said:


> Bill..
> 
> Just my own 2 cents..
> 
> There have always been a few people on ST who have no interest in "homesteading" per se, and yet somehow find ST and post as if it were Plenty of Fish or "Farmer's Only"..I think they are and always have been in the minority...again, just my own opinion, but like-minded single people would be a little nuts if they didn't find someone on ST to be attractive .......
> Over the years, I've wished I lived closer to more than a few gentlemen here on ST..yet I've never considered ST a "dating site"...not being strictly a "dating site" does not exclude FINDING a date here


Thanks, BL,

I have often wished that a lot us lived closer. It would be great to have 'get-togethers'


----------



## Guest

billooo2 said:


> I have only had one course in logic..........
> 
> But looks to me that you left the logic trail (by claiming it to be 'self evident') before you brought up deductive vs. inductive.
> 
> I am probably repeating any question because it has not been answered.
> 
> Why are you so upset that I asked the original OP question???


I am not now, nor have ever been upset. Because I state my opinion in clear terms does not mean that I am upset. I have pointed out exactly the same thing to you approximately 12 times now. I'm very sorry that you can't see any of them. BUT, I'm tired of repeating myself. You made your OP, I made my answer. You're all tore up because I don't agree with you., that's too bad. You have a right to an opinion. But, no matter how many times I tell you the same thing, you are never going to stop asking the same question. How do you figure I'm upset? Does someone have to be upset to disagree with you? Clearly you are the one who is upset that other people seem to think they can assume what they want to about whether or not this is a singles site. Why are you so upset that people are doing their own thinking??


----------



## L.A.

katydidagain said:


> Oh to be 13 again!  I do like broccoli fixed properly but adore ice cream. Coffee flavor is my favorite. Wish I had some now.


Are ya Flirting with me ??:happy:...YaHoo !!

broccoli ???? Ain't no way to do anything proper to it,,,cept bury it deep

I'll put Coffee Ice Cream on my shopping list,,,,in case ya stop by,,:sing:


----------



## Raven12

Terri in WV said:


> Just as I disagree with the constant, constant, constant junior high statement. Yes, at times it gets over the line, but in no way is it constant, constant, constant.


You are right. It is constant, constant.


----------



## katydidagain

L.A. said:


> Are ya Flirting with me ??:happy:...YaHoo !!
> 
> broccoli ???? Ain't no way to do anything proper to it,,,cept bury it deep
> 
> I'll put Coffee Ice Cream on my shopping list,,,,in case ya stop by,,:sing:


Did your mother say you could play at ST or are you sneaking in? 

Not sure I'll drop by--kinda tired of driving these days. Maybe if you buy the really fattening kind...it's a treat, right?


----------



## Tommyice

Katy hold out for the Haagen Daz!


----------



## katydidagain

Tommyice said:


> Katy hold out for the Haagen Daz!


Yes!


----------



## billooo2

zong said:


> I am not now, nor have ever been upset. Because I state my opinion in clear terms does not mean that I am upset. I have pointed out exactly the same thing to you approximately 12 times now. I'm very sorry that you can't see any of them. BUT, I'm tired of repeating myself. You made your OP, I made my answer. You're all tore up because I don't agree with you., that's too bad. You have a right to an opinion. But, no matter how many times I tell you the same thing, you are never going to stop asking the same question. How do you figure I'm upset? Does someone have to be upset to disagree with you? Clearly you are the one who is upset that other people seem to think they can assume what they want to about whether or not this is a singles site. Why are you so upset that people are doing their own thinking??


I am not upset.......somewhat surprised......

Let me see....why would I think that you are uset???? Could it be that this last post could hint at that possibilitry.....'pointed out 12 times' (even the fact that you bothered to count)........in another post you put part of it in very large bold letters.....perhaps because you went to the effort to research past posts...... maybe because in the last post......are you believing that you can read my mind????....... :shrug:

"Clearly you are the one who is upset that other people seem to think they can assume what they want to about whether or not this is a singles site. Why are you so upset that people are doing their own thinking??"

Gee.....if you are not upset or offended, then why are you putting so much time and energy into the OP question???


----------



## L.A.

Well,,,,I guess flirting with the girls,,doesn't stop the bickering,,,I tried....


PS.....Blue Bunny......


----------



## katydidagain

L.A. said:


> Well,,,,I guess flirting with the girls,,doesn't stop the bickering,,,I tried....
> 
> 
> *PS.....Blue Bunny.....*.


Is that some kind of un G reference or a term of endearment?


----------



## Guest

billooo2 said:


> I am not upset.......somewhat surprised......
> 
> Let me see....why would I think that you are uset???? Could it be that this last post could hint at that possibilitry.....'pointed out 12 times' (even the fact that you bothered to count)........in another post you put part of it in very large bold letters.....perhaps because you went to the effort to research past posts...... maybe because in the last post......are you believing that you can read my mind????....... :shrug:
> 
> "Clearly you are the one who is upset that other people seem to think they can assume what they want to about whether or not this is a singles site. Why are you so upset that people are doing their own thinking??"
> 
> Gee.....if you are not upset or offended, then why are you putting so much time and energy into the OP question???


Because you are putting so much time and energy into baiting me. Incidentally, I don't have to count a lot of stuff. I got a memory. And the forum tools will show you almost anything you want to know with one or 2 clicks. I know how to use that too.

I'm not the one who started a thread all worried about why people think anything. The way I see it, they can think anything they want to. As, once again, can you. Regardless of how many times I tell you the same thing, you will keep repeating the same question. Regardless of how many times I tell you the same thing, you will keep repeating the same question. Regardless of how many times I tell you the same thing, you will keep repeating the same question. Regardless of how many times I tell you the same thing, you will keep repeating the same question. Regardless of how many times I tell you the same thing, you will keep repeating the same question. Regardless of how many times I tell you the same thing, you will keep repeating the same question.


----------



## glazed

L.A. said:


> Well,,,,I guess flirting with the girls,,doesn't stop the bickering,,,I tried....
> 
> 
> PS.....Blue Bunny......


:icecream:

Texas' own Bluebell, please.

:icecream:


----------



## L.A.

katydidagain said:


> Is that some kind of un G reference or a term of endearment?


My favorite brand of Ice Cream,,,,,,yum..yum....


edit to add.....Blue Bunny > (greater than) Bluebell


----------



## doodlemom




----------



## katydidagain

L.A. said:


> My favorite brand of Ice Cream,,,,,,yum..yum....


Nice save. I'm a Breyer's gal. That's an east coast brand.


----------



## doodlemom

Try Turkey Hill...You'll never go back to Breyer's.


----------



## L.A.

*Note to self*
Try Turkey Hill,,,if good,,,,add doodlemom to flirt list...


----------



## frogmammy

I'm a sucker for Chocolate Mint...REAL minty! LOVE it!

Mon


----------



## Raeven

We have a local dairy here that puts out the usual products: Milk, butter, cream, buttermilk, ice cream. Lochmead is the name. They are so far above anything else I've ever had, I will live in Oregon for a lifetime just for that (only slight exaggeration). The milk is so fresh, when you buy it the use-by date is 3 weeks off from the day you bought it -- and it will keep 2 weeks past that. I can buy a month's worth of milk at a time with full assurance it will keep the whole time. Inexpensive, too -- $5.50 for a gallon of the best ice cream you've ever tasted!!

Sorry for the thread digression. Carry on.


----------



## Laura

I still have a quart of raw cream in my freezer from my cow. It's there to make fresh peach ice cream. 

Home made ice cream, please. No chemicals, no preservatives, no formaldahyde. It will take my focus off the Drama Kings.


----------



## katydidagain

Raeven said:


> We have a local dairy here that puts out the usual products: Milk, butter, cream, buttermilk, ice cream. Lochmead is the name. They are so far above anything else I've ever had, I will live in Oregon for a lifetime just for that (only slight exaggeration). The milk is so fresh, when you buy it the use-by date is 3 weeks off from the day you bought it -- and it will keep 2 weeks past that. I can buy a month's worth of milk at a time with full assurance it will keep the whole time. Inexpensive, too -- $5.50 for a gallon of the best ice cream you've ever tasted!!
> 
> Sorry for the thread digression. Carry on.


What digression? We're talking dairy now. Except we didn't leave ST to discuss it. Cool, huh? Anyone make cheese here? Did you know that you can use the sap from a fig tree as rennet?


----------



## Shygal

Zong, I like you, but the bringing up of threads from the past over a year ago, is kind of creepy. I dont think Bill is baiting you, but to be honest its the other way around.


I often think of Rascaldaisy, we had our "adventure" about the same time and she was a big help to me. I hope she is ok.


----------



## summerdaze

I like Rocky Road. The ice cream. Not the Rocky Road that this thread has become.


----------



## newfieannie

i think about RD too and wonder where she got to and if everything is ok with her.

i haven't had home made ice cream in years. we use to make it in a can that was in a larger can and ice around it and coarse salt. lot of work to that. dad use to make it out on the deck in the winter time. i was thinking of getting an electric ice cream maker. wall mart has them but i only think about getting one when i'm not at the store. ~Georgia.


----------



## doodlemom

I swear I'm going to hop in my car and drive to the grocery store if I don't stop thinking about it. I have everything I need to make the perfect sundae....Except ice cream.


----------



## newfieannie

Lesley makes soft cheese .she gave us the recipe awhile ago. ~Georgia.


----------



## katydidagain

newfieannie said:


> i think about RD too and wonder where she got to and if everything is ok with her.
> 
> i haven't had home made ice cream in years. we use to make it in a can that was in a larger can and ice around it and coarse salt. lot of work to that. dad use to make it out on the deck in the winter time. i was thinking of getting an electric ice cream maker. wall mart has them but i only think about getting one when i'm not at the store. ~Georgia.


Though I've been downsizing for years, I could not resist paying $10 for a brand new full-sized Donvier when I saw it at Goodwill. Had a 1 cup one I lost in my original downsizing and hated seeing it go. I only made 1 batch of coffee ice cream in my new prize before it went into storage; I can hardly wait to get it back. Not electric but not very physically demanding.


----------



## katydidagain

newfieannie said:


> Lesley makes soft cheese .she gave us the recipe awhile ago. ~Georgia.


I've made ricotta after an interesting attempt at blue cheese. (It was decent but my temps were way off.) I would kill to have fresh milk so I could try (screw up) making brie. Love brie.


----------



## newfieannie

i'll tell you what's good. caramel pecan sundae. course only if you like caramel and pecans. i dont have it on hand all the time and only a small container. only thing that plays havoc with my will power. ~Georgia.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

Laura said:


> Home made ice cream, please. No chemicals, no preservatives, no formaldahyde.


Amen...and if you crank the churn, you get first dibs on the results.


----------



## Raven12

Shygal said:


> Zong, I like you, but the bringing up of threads from the past over a year ago, is kind of creepy. I dont think Bill is baiting you, but to be honest its the other way around.
> 
> 
> I often think of Rascaldaisy, we had our "adventure" about the same time and she was a big help to me. I hope she is ok.


Rascaldaisy too??? Good God, this place is a mess. Lol.


----------



## summerdaze

OMG...you guys are killin' me here!! It's only Day 1 of my Paleo diet!!!


----------



## Raven12

Ooooo a Paleo! Alrighty now! The board is leaning more to the left each day! Yeee haww. 

Keep her away from the ice cream!!!


----------



## newfieannie

oh i'm on the Paleo plan too but every now and then i'll have a small treat. ~Georgia.


----------



## Raven12

#2.....Yeah boy! I can feel the lava lamp a churnin.


----------



## Shrek

I enjoy whatever flavor ice cream I can make in my little rechargeable battery power in the freezer one quart maker I bought from Heartland a few years ago.

Tonites selection is vanilla with crumbled nutter butter cookies in it because those are the ingredients I have here now . last week the ice cream of the day was vanilla with crumbled left over Halloween mini krackle bars chipped into it.


----------



## billooo2

zong said:


> Because you are putting so much time and energy into baiting me. Incidentally, I don't have to count a lot of stuff. I got a memory. And the forum tools will show you almost anything you want to know with one or 2 clicks. I know how to use that too.
> 
> I'm not the one who started a thread all worried about why people think anything. The way I see it, they can think anything they want to. As, once again, can you. Regardless of how many times I tell you the same thing, you will keep repeating the same question. Regardless of how many times I tell you the same thing, you will keep repeating the same question. Regardless of how many times I tell you the same thing, you will keep repeating the same question. Regardless of how many times I tell you the same thing, you will keep repeating the same question. Regardless of how many times I tell you the same thing, you will keep repeating the same question. Regardless of how many times I tell you the same thing, you will keep repeating the same question.


 Gee........why would I think that you are upset????? :shrug:

What makes you think that I was worried??? I was just curious....looking among forums for cows, pigs, sheep for a dating site.......just seemed interesting........

Why do you think that I am 'baiting' you??


----------



## Laura

billooo2 said:


> Gee........why would I think that you are upset????? :shrug:
> 
> What makes you think that I was worried??? I was just curious....looking among forums for cows, pigs, sheep for a dating site.......just seemed interesting........
> 
> Why do you think that I am 'baiting' you??


Or a dating site with subforums, sheep, pigs, cows........jackasses?


----------



## L.A.

Hey !!!,,,back to the topic please,,,,,,,ICE CREAM with a little flirting.....


----------



## Laura

L.A. said:


> Hey !!!,,,back to the topic please,,,,,,,ICE CREAM with a little flirting.....


 Hey, you seem very nice, what species are you?


----------



## vicker

Laura said:


> I still have a quart of raw cream in my freezer from my cow. It's there to make fresh peach ice cream.
> 
> Home made ice cream, please. No chemicals, no preservatives, no formaldahyde. It will take my focus off the Drama Kings.


Oh my, is there anything better than homemade peach ice cream? If there is, please don't tell me.


----------



## foxfiredidit

Laura said:


> Or a dating site with subforums, sheep, pigs, cows........jackasses?


I don't care who you are, that is spot on....and funny.


----------



## Warwalk

I think that the whole idea of homesteading is interesting... still, it can get a little mundane after awhile, and since I'm still awaiting my little slice of shangri-la, my occasional question about how many eggs a chicken can lay or hearing what someone did to overwinter their garden can sometimes cause me to doze...

Ergo, this part of the website gives me the ability to talk about other shtuff, in a friendly forum with lots of cool people. There are those that've been around for awhile, those that pop in and out periodically, etc... But ya, it's cool that there ~is~ this spot, where people can go and just talk about grownup type issues (whether dating, general adult, or whatever). It makes things more interesting, and it's cool that there's a group I kinda sorta know.


----------



## Laura

vicker said:


> Oh my, is there anything better than homemade peach ice cream? If there is, please don't tell me.


 There is nothing better than homemade peach ice cream if you have tree ripened peaches and Jersey cream.


----------



## Fowler

Billoo2...I havent seen you post anything pertaining to homesteading and being single, you're just complaining about what "YOU" think we all should be talking about. ~whispering~ control freak....

And here's my opinion...I thought we were all adults...(some such as myself refuse to contain my brain to only boring adult conversations all the time)...once in a while I have a deep penetraiting thought then it hurts my brain and I move on to funnier activties. "IMO" being a big serious bore is bad for your health, to those that dont like playing, sexual enuendos, flirting, oh and stripper clowns....or anything not to your liking....how about you start your own thread and stop reading what you dont like, instead of trying to "control others". It's a pretty simple concept. Oh and when I need help with my sheep....I go to the sheep forum....When I need help making cheese...I goto the cheese forum... WOW who'd a thunk it!!!


BTW I like , brownies, chocolate ice cream and hot fudge....If I'm gonna die, I want a huge chocolate mustache smile on my face!!!....LOL

Mmmmmmmm "death by chocolate"


----------



## Fowler

Oh and BTW I'm a cereal killer too.....LOL


----------



## billooo2

Fowler said:


> Billoo2...I havent seen you post anything pertaining to homesteading and being single, you're just complaining about what "YOU" think we all should be talking about. ~whispering~ control freak....
> 
> And here's my opinion...I thought we were all adults...(some such as myself refuse to contain my brain to only boring adult conversations all the time)...once in a while I have a deep penetraiting thought then it hurts my brain and I move on to funnier activties. "IMO" being a big serious bore is bad for your health, to those that dont like playing, sexual enuendos, flirting, oh and stripper clowns....or anything not to your liking....how about you start your own thread and stop reading what you dont like, instead of trying to "control others". It's a pretty simple concept. Oh and when I need help with my sheep....I go to the sheep forum....When I need help making cheese...I goto the cheese forum... WOW who'd a thunk it!!!
> 
> 
> BTW I like , brownies, chocolate ice cream and hot fudge....If I'm gonna die, I want a huge chocolate mustache smile on my face!!!....LOL
> 
> Mmmmmmmm "death by chocolate"


I guess you missed them.....not sure what this has to do with the OP question?????


----------



## billooo2

AngieM2 said:


> Bill I remember when the Singletree was doing the homesteading by oneself and how to manage many homesteading things without another pair of hands.
> 
> Then many have gravitated to it to the extent where the few that are homesteaders can not have serious discussions about something that they may need help with without the clowns showing up and trying to disrupt and cause issues to run off anyone serious.
> 
> So, I do remember, I've seen members come and go,
> 
> Just to let you know, you're not the only one that remembers this use to have a practical homesteading focus, with fun woven in between, not just the push the limits people pushing out anything of a practical nature.
> 
> This thread is a prime example of what I've mentioned.


Thanks, Angie,

I wonder why some people seem to be bent on posting irrelevant material on some threads????? 

I have not checked.....are some of these the people that tell me "to live and let live".........but they do not leave others to do the same????

I don't know.....it just seems odd......


----------



## Warwalk

@Billoo ~ I guess my question to you would be "why does it matter what people are talking about?". I mean, if someone were truly peeved off, or if one segment of the group were being left out, it would be one thing, but rare is the time I've seen this site used for dating. I mean, there are those that flirt, but I don't see how that's a problem. What are you really angling for, or what would you hope to see this little corner of paradise be about? I actually enjoy hearing some of the back and forth between people... it's cute, and the people are happy. Haaaaaaaappy. And alot of folks here probably have had their share of unhappiness in their life ~ so if they've found a spot where they can find comaradery, a giggle or two, the ability to dish or vent about the going's on in their lives, and the occasional ego boost from the gang, then I'm all for it and don't really understand the problem.


----------



## mickm

Well i never made it a point to make irrelelavant posts, but i do need some resolutions, i suppose


----------



## L.A.

mickm said:


> Well i never made it a point to make irrelelavant posts, but i do need some resolutions, i suppose



I have,,,,,,but,,,The Ice Cream made me do it.......


----------



## moonwolf

billooo2 said:


> I find it puzzling......the site is named, "Homesteading Today," and
> we are among such forums as pigs, goats, etc.......what is it that causes some people to get the impression that this is a dating site?
> 
> 
> Bill.....just thinking


bill, 
don't worry too much about what single folk intentions are for posting, and if they have intentions to date, they might just go ahead and find out if that's what they want. Otherwise, just 'tune in' once in a while. I check out what other singles out there in the 'homeseading land' do sometimes and throw in a post,, or so, if I feel like it. (like,now) :hohum: 
If some singles check out the site for romantic notions, then I suppose that's what they'll do, or keep doing. Don't sweat it too much.


----------



## FarmboyBill

When I FIRST came on here, I thought it a dating site for several years, with a lessining of that every year about this time. Now, If one told me it was a married site, Id believe it.


----------



## Guest

Fowler said:


> Billoo2...I havent seen you post anything pertaining to homesteading and being single, you're just complaining about what "YOU" think we all should be talking about. ~whispering~ control freak....
> 
> And here's my opinion...I thought we were all adults...(some such as myself refuse to contain my brain to only boring adult conversations all the time)...once in a while I have a deep penetraiting thought then it hurts my brain and I move on to funnier activties. "IMO" being a big serious bore is bad for your health, to those that dont like playing, sexual enuendos, flirting, oh and stripper clowns....or anything not to your liking....how about you start your own thread and stop reading what you dont like, instead of trying to "control others". It's a pretty simple concept. Oh and when I need help with my sheep....I go to the sheep forum....When I need help making cheese...I goto the cheese forum... WOW who'd a thunk it!!!
> 
> 
> BTW I like , brownies, chocolate ice cream and hot fudge....If I'm gonna die, I want a huge chocolate mustache smile on my face!!!....LOL
> 
> Mmmmmmmm "death by chocolate"



and so..why then aren't you passing this thread by..since you don't care for what Bill has posted? why not, in your own words, ".......stop reading what you don't like and trying to control others...."...


The rest of you posting "jackasses" and other negative remarks, and/or posting ice cream facts, are doing EXACTLY what you say that Bill is doing...if you don't like the post, why reply? ..
Bill posted a question..very simple..
If you don't care for the question, don't reply..easy, eh? 
OR is it a requirement that we all must agree 100% with one another's views? 

The very best way to make a thread disappear is to not post replies...


----------



## L.A.

bostonlesley said:


> The very best way to make a thread disappear is to not post replies...



hehe,,,,Sorry, but I find this kinda FUNNY....hehe


----------



## mickm

bostonlesley said:


> and so..why then aren't you passing this thread by..since you don't care for what Bill has posted? why not, in your own words, ".......stop reading what you don't like and trying to control others...."...
> 
> 
> The rest of you posting "jackasses" and other negative remarks, and/or posting ice cream facts, are doing EXACTLY what you say that Bill is doing...if you don't like the post, why reply? ..
> Bill posted a question..very simple..
> If you don't care for the question, don't reply..easy, eh?
> OR is it a requirement that we all must agree 100% with one another's views?
> 
> The very best way to make a thread disappear is to not post replies...


By his question, i expected replies?

I dont have a problem with him disagreeing with me.

I think ice cream should never be censored.


----------



## Laura

I think Billoo asked a very valid question, and he kept asking until he got a valid answer. I think plenty of the responses are fine examples of WHY using ST as a dating site may be a bad idea, but hey, a lid for every pot.

So why don't everyone untwist their panties. Billoo don't seem too upset we're discussing ice cream. I'm having frozen raspberries and cream.


----------



## bstuart29

Many of you have been unfair to Bill he just asked a question. ST has changed a lot in the last few years and not for the better and this thread makes that exct point. People want to try to get away with posting things they know they shouldn't. Many good members don't come here and rarely do because of the childish behavior of some here. ST should be awelcoming place not a place where people don't care to post in.


----------



## katydidagain

I honestly believe that the matter as well as the GMO rantings should have gone to PM after the 1st slugfest but that's me. I don't go to the other board; I really don't care whether or not G rated material is all that's allowed here. (As I said, most of the innuendo goes over my head.) I have participated in a couple of late night arguments; in hindsight I wish I had not. Ice cream is cooling and refreshing; this thread needed some IMHO.


----------



## frogmammy

If you want GOOD ice cream in St Louis, go to the buffet at the River City Casino. MUCH better than Ted Drews!

Mon


----------



## wyld thang

Bill, for what it's worth I dont' think youre a panty wadder for seeking clarity. Unfortunate you got psychoANALized ad nauseum. Good on ya for bulldogging an answer. 

99 out of 100 prefer jello shots(made with Fireball goes to 100/100) over poo shots. Gentle food for thought.


----------



## wyld thang

Or, another way, there is Lucy and Ethel, and there is Beavis and Butthead. I Love Lucy has been in broadcast around the world for years and years. Beavis and Butthead are where?


----------



## glazed

:donut:

I love everybody.

:donut:


----------



## Raven12

I love poo!


----------



## Terri in WV

Beavis and Butthead was on one of the music stations when I was flipping through the channels the other night. If they're not on, there's plenty of other similar shows on to take their place.:yuck:

I Love Lucy too...


----------



## wyld thang

haha! I do enjoy a lil Beavis and Butthead from time to time, but my point was that Lucy and Ethel portray something that has endured over the years--through changing times and being translated into many languages in many cultures--it's got something that folks, your basic human being, can identify with, no matter color, creed, age, intelligence, etc.

What is that golden thing? friendship, humility, self delusion/discovery, babaloo and ultimately OH RICKY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terri in WV

Oh, I totally got your point! I was just pointing out that there's still a lot of crap out there too.


----------



## L.A.

wyld thang said:


> Or, another way, there is Lucy and Ethel, and there is Beavis and Butthead. I Love Lucy has been in broadcast around the world for years and years. Beavis and Butthead are where?


Oregon ?????.........


----------



## wyld thang

Terri in WV said:


> Oh, I totally got your point! I was just pointing out that there's still a lot of crap out there too.


you know how I like to hammer ha


----------



## frogmammy

wyld thang said:


> .... Beavis and Butthead are where?


They were re-elected last November.

Mon


----------



## glazed

Oh.

My.

LOL

Goodness.

Gracious.


----------



## Shygal

Well, if this WAS a dating site and I was looking to find someone, the ones that post all the poo poo boobie ta ta pee pee stuff would be the first ones I crossed off my list :shrug:

So I guess it serves a purpose.


----------



## L.A.

Shygal said:


> Well, if this WAS a dating site and I was looking to find someone, the ones that post all the poo poo boobie ta ta pee pee stuff would be the first ones I crossed off my list :shrug:
> 
> So I guess it serves a purpose.


What about the Ice Cream,ers.......Are we good ???? :cowboy:


----------



## Laura

L.A. said:


> What about the Ice Cream,ers.......Are we good ???? :cowboy:


 We're good as long as you're crankin' and dishing. :icecream:
I don't want to get my fingers sticky.


----------



## Guest

Ahh!! My Lord, this was supposed to be in the "three distinct classes of people" thread. Sorry. So much for having several tabs open at the same time!


----------



## frogmammy

zong said:


> In a few more weeks, I'll be 62 years old. 55 years of eidetic memory have left me near madness. The meanest person I've ever known never swore in public, was always "nice" and never had any bad habits. The kindest, most decent person I ever knew drank all the time, swore like a drunk sailor, was a lifelong thief, and killed 2 women. Words is just words.


Heavy, man.

Mon


----------



## billooo2

Warwalk said:


> @Billoo ~ I guess my question to you would be "why does it matter what people are talking about?". I mean, if someone were truly peeved off, or if one segment of the group were being left out, it would be one thing, but rare is the time I've seen this site used for dating. I mean, there are those that flirt, but I don't see how that's a problem. What are you really angling for, or what would you hope to see this little corner of paradise be about? I actually enjoy hearing some of the back and forth between people... it's cute, and the people are happy. Haaaaaaaappy. And alot of folks here probably have had their share of unhappiness in their life ~ so if they've found a spot where they can find comaradery, a giggle or two, the ability to dish or vent about the going's on in their lives, and the occasional ego boost from the gang, then I'm all for it and don't really understand the problem.


Your question....."Why does it matter....???"

My question had to do with why would people look at a site called ing 'Homesteading Today".....and look among forums such as pigs, sheep...for a dating site?

I thought that I said it in the OP.....just wondering.... 

BTW.....thanks for the additional thoughts........just curious.......what do you think it was about the title, "Homesteading Today" that attracted them ????


----------



## Guest

Actually Singletree is not among the pigs and sheep, which are under "livestocks forums" heading, pretty self describing. Singletree is listed in the "Specialty" forums which are a different class of forums than the livestock.
There are 5 subheadings, which you can see if you go to homesteadingtoday.com, and each subheading has several forums in it. The subheadings are not related to each other, so no one would go to "politics" looking for a recipe to make soap. which would be in the soapmaking forum which is under the "country homemaking" heading.


----------



## billooo2

moonwolf said:


> bill,
> don't worry too much about what single folk intentions are for posting, and if they have intentions to date, they might just go ahead and find out if that's what they want. Otherwise, just 'tune in' once in a while. I check out what other singles out there in the 'homeseading land' do sometimes and throw in a post,, or so, if I feel like it. (like,now) :hohum:
> If some singles check out the site for romantic notions, then I suppose that's what they'll do, or keep doing. Don't sweat it too much.


Thanks, Moonwolf!!!

It was good hear from you!!


----------



## billooo2

bstuart29 said:


> Many of you have been unfair to Bill he just asked a question. ST has changed a lot in the last few years and not for the better and this thread makes that exct point. People want to try to get away with posting things they know they shouldn't. Many good members don't come here and rarely do because of the childish behavior of some here. ST should be awelcoming place not a place where people don't care to post in.


 
Thanks for the post!


----------



## billooo2

Warwalk said:


> I think that the whole idea of homesteading is interesting... still, it can get a little mundane after awhile, and since I'm still awaiting my little slice of shangri-la, my occasional question about how many eggs a chicken can lay or hearing what someone did to overwinter their garden can sometimes cause me to doze...
> 
> Ergo, this part of the website gives me the ability to talk about other shtuff, in a friendly forum with lots of cool people. There are those that've been around for awhile, those that pop in and out periodically, etc... But ya, it's cool that there ~is~ this spot, where people can go and just talk about grownup type issues (whether dating, general adult, or whatever). It makes things more interesting, and it's cool that there's a group I kinda sorta know.


Thanks for the input.


----------



## billooo2

Laura said:


> I think Billoo asked a very valid question, and he kept asking until he got a valid answer. I think plenty of the responses are fine examples of WHY using ST as a dating site may be a bad idea, but hey, a lid for every pot.
> 
> So why don't everyone untwist their panties. Billoo don't seem too upset we're discussing ice cream. I'm having frozen raspberries and cream.


Thanks, Laura!


----------



## billooo2

wyld thang said:


> Bill, for what it's worth I dont' think youre a panty wadder for seeking clarity. Unfortunate you got psychoANALized ad nauseum. Good on ya for bulldogging an answer.
> 
> 99 out of 100 prefer jello shots(made with Fireball goes to 100/100) over poo shots. Gentle food for thought.


 
Thanks, Wyld Thang,

BTW.....have any extra jello shots that you could be persuaded to share???


----------



## billooo2

zong said:


> Actually Singletree is not among the pigs and sheep, which are under "livestocks forums" heading, pretty self describing. Singletree is listed in the "Specialty" forums which are a different class of forums than the livestock.
> There are 5 subheadings, which you can see if you go to homesteadingtoday.com, and each subheading has several forums in it. The subheadings are not related to each other, so no one would go to "politics" looking for a recipe to make soap. which would be in the soapmaking forum which is under the "country homemaking" heading.


Thanks for the tutorial.

What do you think it was about the title, 'Homesteading Today,' that attracted them???


----------



## Guest

The same thing about the title "homesteading today" that attracted you. Or me.
They came to "Homesteading Today" first. Then found "singletree" in the subforums, the same way you did. And I did. They posted in singletree for the same reason you did. And I did. They were single.


----------



## billooo2

Warwalk said:


> @Billoo ~ I guess my question to you would be "why does it matter what people are talking about?". I mean, if someone were truly peeved off, or if one segment of the group were being left out, it would be one thing, but rare is the time I've seen this site used for dating. I mean, there are those that flirt, but I don't see how that's a problem. What are you really angling for, or what would you hope to see this little corner of paradise be about? I actually enjoy hearing some of the back and forth between people... it's cute, and the people are happy. Haaaaaaaappy. And alot of folks here probably have had their share of unhappiness in their life ~ so if they've found a spot where they can findcomaradery, a giggle or two, the ability to dish or vent about the going's on in their lives, and the occasional ego boost from the gang, then I'm all for it and don't really understand the problem.


"the problem....." This is just my impression (but some have pm'd me who expressed similar thoughts).......what seems frustrating......when someone tries to have a discussion......a few people will then make several posts which are totally unrelated.......and the original poster just gets frustrated, and stops posting in here.

Perhaps I am mistaken, I thought it was considered rude to hijack threads.....??? (On this, thread would posts 7-10, 13-19, and 22-31 be exmples??)

Are these the people who say, "live and let live??".......??? but are they letting others 'live??'

If my impressions seem innaccurate, let me know how your impressions differ...


----------



## billooo2

zong said:


> The same thing about the title "homesteading today" that attracted you. Or me.
> They came to "Homesteading Today" first. Then found "singletree" in the subforums, the same way you did. And I did. They posted in singletree for the same reason you did. And I did. They were single.


a

Sorry, but I have no idea what it is was about the title, "Homesteading Today that attracted you. :shrug: 

( I am totally deficient in 'mind reading' skills, so I depend on listening to commuinication.....and watching behaviors)

I look forward to hearing what it was........


----------



## Guest

and yet.."single" isn't the status of many people who post regularly in ST..married people have always been welcomed....

also, unlike many of the forums/sub-forums, topics in ST aren't limited..people post about everything..politics, carpentry, cheese making, gardening, and the ever-popular chicken...a person wouldn't post a chicken question in the goat forum, but a person would post both chicken and goat questions here on ST if they felt like it..in addition to single focused questions..i.e. "How do you deal with_______ as a single person?"...

This diversity has always been a plus, IMHO and what keeps ST a unique format..
just sayin'...


----------



## katydidagain

billooo2 said:


> "the problem....." This is just my impression (but some have pm'd me who expressed similar thoughts).......what seems frustrating......when someone tries to have a discussion......a few people will then make several posts which are totally unrelated.......and the original poster just gets frustrated, and stops posting in here.
> 
> Perhaps I am mistaken, I thought it was considered rude to hijack threads.....??? (On this, thread would posts 7-10, 13-19, and 22-31 be exmples??)
> 
> Are these the people who say, "live and let live??".......??? but are they letting others 'live??'
> 
> If my impressions seem innaccurate, let me know how your impressions differ...


I have been told this over and over: if you post something on a forum you cannot control more than your words. If you want to have a private discussion, do an IM chat (invite whom you want), PM peeps or use e-mail. I've also had threads hijacked; most people have. Sometimes an intense discussion makes other members uncomfortable so they try to interject some levity. It's the Net....


----------



## Terri

I don't think it is possible to state the purpose of this board, as we are all here for different reasons.

This place is primarily for homesteading singles. BUT! Sometimes people want to talk about homesteading and sometimes people want to talk about being single. Sometimes people want to share pictures or stories of their livestock with their on-line friends and sometimes they just want to share pictures of a view that they have seen. Sometimes they are looking for romance. Others want to ask questions like "How can I nail up a board if there is nobody to hold the other end".

In large part, the character of ST is determined by the people who come here to talk, and so the character of this place tends to change from month to manth and from year to year. Sometimes it is very much involved with homesteading, and sometimes it is very much involved in relationships, and sometimes both.


----------



## Guest

billooo2 said:


> a
> 
> Sorry, but I have no idea what it is was about the title, "Homesteading Today that attracted you. :shrug:
> 
> ( I am totally deficient in 'mind reading' skills, so I depend on listening to commuinication.....and watching behaviors)
> 
> I look forward to hearing what it was........


You don't have to read minds. Read the post. it says "The same thing about the title "homesteading today" that attracted you. Or me."
All you got to do is remember, or supposition what about the title "Homesteading Today" attracted you. That is the same thing that attracted me to "Homesteading Today" Which is the same thing that attracted the other people to 'Homesteading Today" Surely you know what about the title "Homesteading Today" attracted you to this site.


----------



## billooo2

zong said:


> The same thing about the title "homesteading today" that attracted you. Or me.
> They came to "Homesteading Today" first. Then found "singletree" in the subforums, the same way you did. And I did. They posted in singletree for the same reason you did. And I did. They were single.


I came to Singletree because I had just bought 40 acres with an old house that needed a ton of work...I had dairy goats, a dog, and calves....and was working 60-80 hours/week. I was feeling totally overwhelmed.....and wondered if there were any other singles trying to do anything similar......and if so.....how did they get it all done???


So. if your reason was the same as mine........what room in the old house did you work on first??? How long did it take you to milk the goats?? How many different places did you work???....(I think I was up to 6 at one point in time) What breed of dog did you have?? How many calves did you have....and what breed/s were they?? What did you do with them??

You did say our reasons were the same.........I guess I did not need to type this out.....since you seemed to already know......silly me :shrug:


----------



## Terri

IMHO, the best part about ST is that you can ask how to nail up a board without somebody to hold up the other end, and you will actually get an answer that WORKS!


----------



## L.A.

Aww geeze,,,,,,.

Ice Cream anyone ????


----------



## katydidagain

L.A. said:


> Aww geeze,,,,,,.
> 
> Ice Cream anyone ????


Got coffee?


----------



## doodlemom

Actually I was looking to buy a Cal meat bunny for breeding stock in Ct and so I contacted a woman that said she had health issues so she sold her rabbits to this other guy and sent me to contact him. He asked me if I was from homesteadingtoday which I had never heard of and said I should check out HT.


----------



## L.A.

Jamaica Blue Mountain blend


----------



## katydidagain

L.A. said:


> Jamaica Blue Mountain blend


I meant ice cream, silly. Never had Jamaican coffee...tempting...


----------



## Laura

See, Billoo, I've often wondered why urban cliff dwellers would gravitate to a place called Homesteading, or Suburban ----s would become heavy participants and influential at a place called "Countryside Families." When I asked the questions, of course the usual suspects were offended.

These are the same people who would get nasty because you vet your own animals. They can't wrap their brain the vet being 70 miles away. If I call Dr. Bob and say my goose feels under the weather, he will tell me to butcher, inspect the guts and if they look good and the meat looks and smells good, cook it well and enjoy. Yeah, how dare me eat my "pet" instead of spending a day and $140 on a $15 bird. Somehow keeping a couple of pet birds in town and being emotionally attached creates experts

Everybody wants to be offended so they have to work extra hard at finding things. Ask a question, somebody's offended, find a solution, somebody's offended. Being happy offends people! Do it anyway!

ST is obviously whatever we want it to be. Some are looking, some not. Some are doing, some not. Some are still hoping, planning and dreaming. Some will never go beyond. Create your own space here.

Double Income No Kids is not a BAD WORD!!!!


----------



## Guest

billooo2 said:


> I came to Singletree because I had just bought 40 acres with an old house that needed a ton of work...I had dairy goats, a dog, and calves....and was working 60-80 hours/week. I was feeling totally overwhelmed.....and wondered if there were any other singles trying to do anything similar......and if so.....how did they get it all done???
> 
> 
> So. if your reason was the same as mine........what room in the old house did you work on first??? How long did it take you to milk the goats?? How many different places did you work???....(I think I was up to 6 at one point in time) What breed of dog did you have?? How many calves did you have....and what breed/s were they?? What did you do with them??
> 
> You did say our reasons were the same.........I guess I did not need to type this out.....since you seemed to already know......silly me :shrug:



I started out by replacing the roof. Once I had the place leak proof, I went through the entire house redoing all the ceilings. Because the roof had leaked. Then, I had to redo all the floors. Because the roof had leaked. Once I got all that done, I moved in. Then I cleared a spot out of the woods to plant a garden. I did it myself, without any machinery. Later on, of course, I did buy a tractor. But, I started out cutting trees with a chainsaw, and digging, chopping, and burning roots. I got tired of goats real fast. But I loved chickens. So, I built a chicken coop, and populated it with chickens. On December 30, 2004, my house burned to the ground. I rebuilt it. Myself. Took a year. I moved back in. My wife's health eroded and in 2009 she had to start on dialysis. I had to do her dialysis 4 times a day. It was beyond her capacities to do it all alone. I had to quit my "job" and take care of her. I did not get paid a penny. After a little over a year of doing that 24/7 ,in May, 2010, the hospital at UNC perforated my wife's colon during a "routine" colonoscopy. She got dramatically sicker and after 9 months of agony she died. During those 9 months, I took care of her 24/7 when she was home(probably less than half the time) and was at the hospital with her all the time when she wasn't at home. Finally, on February 20, 2011, I signed the papers and took her off life support. I came home that day and started pruning my fruit trees. The same trees that I cleared land out of the woods to plant. 
A few months later, I became a regular on ST. 

Satisfied? Or you need more? 
I loved her more than you can imagine. I was happy with her. I never knew the bitterness that is so overwhelming here. I lost 50 pounds in order to get into a program to trade out kidneys, in order to give my kidney up for her. I've known love. I've been country all my life. What exactly do you need to know??


----------



## billooo2

doodlemom said:


> Actually I was looking to buy a Cal meat bunny for breeding stock in Ct and so I contacted a woman that said she had health issues so she sold her rabbits to this other guy and sent me to contact him. He asked me if I was from homesteadingtoday which I had never heard of and said I should check out HT.


 
Neat story. Thanks for sharing.

Years ago I had Californians......mine were pretty tasty.....I don't remember my favorite reicpe...but it involved being baked.....and parmesan cheese was included....


----------



## billooo2

zong said:


> I started out by replacing the roof. Once I had the place leak proof, I went through the entire house redoing all the ceilings. Because the roof had leaked. Then, I had to redo all the floors. Because the roof had leaked. Once I got all that done, I moved in. Then I cleared a spot out of the woods to plant a garden. I did it myself, without any machinery. Later on, of course, I did buy a tractor. But, I started out cutting trees with a chainsaw, and digging, chopping, and burning roots. I got tired of goats real fast. But I loved chickens. So, I built a chicken coop, and populated it with chickens. On December 30, 2004, my house burned to the ground. I rebuilt it. Myself. Took a year. I moved back in. My wife's health eroded and in 2009 she had to start on dialysis. I had to do her dialysis 4 times a day. It was beyond her capacities to do it all alone. I had to quit my "job" and take care of her. I did not get paid a penny. After a little over a year of doing that 24/7 ,in May, 2010, the hospital at UNC perforated my wife's colon during a "routine" colonoscopy. She got dramatically sicker and after 9 months of agony she died. During those 9 months, I took care of her 24/7 when she was home(probably less than half the time) and was at the hospital with her all the time when she wasn't at home. Finally, on February 20, 2011, I signed the papers and took her off life support. I came home that day and started pruning my fruit trees. The same trees that I cleared land out of the woods to plant.
> A few months later, I became a regular on ST.
> 
> Satisfied? Or you need more?
> I loved her more than you can imagine. I was happy with her. I never knew the bitterness that is so overwhelming here. I lost 50 pounds in order to get into a program to trade out kidneys, in order to give my kidney up for her. I've known love. I've been country all my life. What exactly do you need to know??


Thank you for sharing. I cannot imagine what that would have been like.


----------



## Guest

After my wife died, I came to ST, because I thought that a woman who was interested in homesteading would be a lot more interested in me than a woman who was interested in city living would. I learned a lot about making presumptions. I still run my little place here. I still have my fruit orchard, I still have my gardens, both the main garden ,and the experimental garden. I've learned how to be alone. 
I do a lot of things that I've never seen anybody else discuss. I have a lot of knowledge that I've tried to share on ST. I laugh all the time, despite my personal degree of unhappiness. BUT, I've given up on ever finding a "partner" So, I'm single, for the long run.
Thats what I'm doing here.


----------



## Guest

Just to say, I don't now, nor ever have wanted anybody to feel sorry for me. I hate that stuff. Everybody's load is as heavy to them as mine is to me. I just prefer to think we all got equal rights to an opinion. I earned mine, they earned theirs. If you're in ST, your life ain't been easy. Everybody should know that.


----------



## billooo2

Laura said:


> See, Billoo, I've often wondered why urban cliff dwellers would gravitate to a place called Homesteading, or Suburban ----s would become heavy participants and influential at a place called "Countryside Families." When I asked the questions, of course the usual suspects were offended.
> 
> These are the same people who would get nasty because you vet your own animals. They can't wrap their brain the vet being 70 miles away. If I call Dr. Bob and say my goose feels under the weather, he will tell me to butcher, inspect the guts and if they look good and the meat looks and smells good, cook it well and enjoy. Yeah, how dare me eat my "pet" instead of spending a day and $140 on a $15 bird. Somehow keeping a couple of pet birds in town and being emotionally attached creates experts
> 
> Everybody wants to be offended so they have to work extra hard at finding things. Ask a question, somebody's offended, find a solution, somebody's offended. Being happy offends people! Do it anyway!
> 
> ST is obviously whatever we want it to be. Some are looking, some not. Some are doing, some not. Some are still hoping, planning and dreaming. Some will never go beyond. Create your own space here.
> 
> Double Income No Kids is not a BAD WORD!!!!


 
Years ago......I was living n New England.....I had bought a few acres.....bought a few bred ewes, slaughtered their lambs myself.....
I was working at a hospital in eastern Mass. A couple times I had people come up to me......and say, "Bill, tell me it is not true. Tell me that you do not kill your own lambs!!"
I told them that I did......they asked ",Why?" I answered.....I know where they were, what they ate,.....and how they were slaughtered.

The odd thing.....a few months later there was an 'expose' on TV. These same people came back to me......"Now I understand what you mean. I wish that I could do the same thing."


----------



## billooo2

zong said:


> After my wife died, I came to ST, because I thought that a woman who was interested in homesteading would be a lot more interested in me than a woman who was interested in city living would. I learned a lot about making presumptions. I still run my little place here. I still have my fruit orchard, I still have my gardens, both the main garden ,and the experimental garden. I've learned how to be alone.
> I do a lot of things that I've never seen anybody else discuss. I have a lot of knowledge that I've tried to share on ST. I laugh all the time, despite my personal degree of unhappiness. BUT, I've given up on ever finding a "partner" So, I'm single, for the long run.
> Thats what I'm doing here.


Thank you.


----------



## maverickxxx

So the single tree participant profiles answered yours an everyone else's ?s about how some could think this was a dating forum. Since idk like may there's been the monthly thread on what's going on around your homestead. Which most of people complaining about things being silly or whatever haven't contributed to . So why if some are so focused on homesteading singly an those are supposed to be topics disscused in this forum. Why is that these people haven't contributed to it.


----------



## Guest

I usually dont post on that thread because between being in and out of the hospital and moving ... Again.. I dont have any big projects happening... No land to clear.. Etc..


----------



## billooo2

maverickxxx said:


> So the single tree participant profiles answered yours an everyone else's ?s about how some could think this was a dating forum. Since idk like may there's been the monthly thread on what's going on around your homestead. Which most of people complaining about things being silly or whatever haven't contributed to . So why if some are so focused on homesteading singly an those are supposed to be topics disscused in this forum. Why is that these people haven't contributed to it.


 
I can't speak for anyone else......it has been a while since I even looked at it. It usually just seemed like a list.....as opposed to discussion....but that is just me.....


----------



## Shrek

zong said:


> The same thing about the title "homesteading today" that attracted you. Or me.
> They came to "Homesteading Today" first. Then found "singletree" in the subforums, the same way you did. And I did. They posted in singletree for the same reason you did. And I did. They were single.


Searches of homesteading singles or country singlesbrings this board up on the first page of a search also. Chuck , Dean and I worked on that promotion over the years as other anchor boards worked up their own promotion specifics to garner good search page locations as we promoted the individual boards and the Ht co-op effort.


----------



## Tommyice

bostonlesley said:


> I usually dont post on that thread because between being in and out of the hospital and moving ... Again.. I dont have any big projects happening... No land to clear.. Etc..


But Lesley not all happenings have to be big projects. It could be the batch of jam you just canned up. It could be the experiment you're working on growing ~whatever~ inside during the winter.

We can all learn from the little things too.


----------



## Tommyice

billooo2 said:


> I can't speak for anyone else......it has been a while since I even looked at it. It usually just seemed like a list.....as opposed to discussion....but that is just me.....


If you want a discussion about something someone posted there, ask a question of the poster. Discussion is when there are participants, you know, participating.


----------



## Raven12

I don't get it. "How do I make it through life alone?" You do it. 

I bought a tool set all by myself at Christmas. It is something I had to do so I did it.

I don't get all this HUGE difference between being single or in a couple in order to accomplish something in life. There are plenty of couples online where one spouse does all the homesteading. Big deal. They handle it alone.

Maybe I am wrong and there is an alternate universe where singles homestead differently than everyone else.


----------



## WhyNot

There really isn't a huge difference other than another set of hands and presumably an additional income. Although, as you said, many are homesteading singly while in a couple.

The answer though is probably very similar to people wondering how to raise a child by themselves. I did that. I have no answer...you just do it however you can do it.

But some people aren't all that resilient and then there are some that have never been single so when they want to do or continue to do something alone (or have to), perhaps they are simply overwhelmed until they figure out how to manage.

:shrug: I've had several relationships...haven't had one yet where the other and I shared the same dreams so regardless of relationship or not I did it alone...and she was never their child so again, regardless of their presence in my life I was still a single parent. :shrug:


----------



## Raven12

WhyNot said:


> But some people aren't all that resilient and then there are some that have never been single so when they want to do or continue to do something alone (or have to), perhaps they are simply overwhelmed until they figure out how to manage.


But those tips are NEVER on here. The same info here can be found through the specialty forums on HT.

Besides, what you are talking about is emotional support and not skills.


----------



## Raven12

The homesteading threads are all about "look at what I did today". It has nothing to do with how to homestead as a single person. The BIG example is the monthly homesteading thread.


----------



## WhyNot

Okay. I really must not understand what you mean.



Raven12 said:


> The homesteading threads are all about "look at what I did today". It has nothing to do with how to homestead as a single person. The BIG example is the monthly homesteading thread.


Uhm...so when a single person posts "look what I did today"...they aren't posting the instructions of HOW they did it so...therefore no one will learn how to make things as a single person?

haha I don't know what you are trying to say. As I failed to say...the only real difference is the other person, in essence...support...lending a hand....if someone cannot figure out how to read instructions on canning...then I assume they can't do it whether they are single or not...therefore..."how do I homestead as a single" to me...simply means they are having problems coping with not having another body around.


----------



## Terri

Raven12, some jobs are hard unless you have another person. Personally, I used to prop up the boards before I nailed them, and they now sell a device to hold a sheet of plywood onto the ceiling so that the first nails can be driven.

It is easier to not reinvent the wheel.

The big question in single homesteading is not how can I get through LIFE alone, but how can I do this PROJECT alone.


----------



## Raven12

Terri said:


> The big question in single homesteading is not how can I get through LIFE alone, but how can I do this PROJECT alone.


Never have I seen discussions focused on how to do a project alone.


----------



## Tommyice

Raven12 said:


> Never have I seen discussions focused on how to do a project alone.


Have you read any of Elkhound's buildings threads? He usually has oodles of info on how he did something, alone.


----------



## AngieM2

Elkhound is a great resource. I'm happy he posts some of them in Survival & Emergency Prep forum.


----------



## Raven12

I stopped reading his threads. I have already seen the info on Youtube. Most of his posts, again, were look at what I did today stuff and I don't recall him saying "this is how one person does this".

My best advice to anyone who wants to learn skills is to visit Youtube. A wealth of free information.


----------



## Raven12

Not that anyone has noticed but I stopped posting in the other forums on HT a long time ago. It is all stale info.


----------



## tambo

Raven12 why do you come to ST or HT? I'm not trying to be smart but your post make me curious.


----------



## Jaclynne

Raven12 said:


> Not that anyone has noticed but I stopped posting in the other forums on HT a long time ago. It is all stale info.


 
Its only stale info if you've already read it or done it. 

I try not to dismiss anyone as a source of information. I figure I can learn something from everyone - sometimes its not what they think they are teaching tho. 

Jackie


----------



## Raven12

Tambo - As I have stated before, I only come here to goof around with a couple people I like. HT is a social site. 

Jaclynne - There is a wealth of info out there on the internet. Times have changed. Besides Youtube, the other great sources of info are specialized forums geared towards a specific task. For instance, the other day I researched building tiny homes on your own. Too many websites with all the info I would ever need to know came up.


----------



## bstuart29

Raven12 said:


> Not that anyone has noticed but I stopped posting in the other forums on HT a long time ago. It is all stale info.


I think you are missing out on a lot of useful information then, there may be tidbits of info in almost every thread a person could use.Sure there is info posted we already know but there is plenty we can use and put into action. Elk is probaly one of our most knowledgeable members here, unlike many here that more dream then do he is actually doing.


----------



## Guest

Shygal asked how to fix a roof.. That hands-on info is priceless..

IMHO, there are tons of purely social sites on the internet.. Very few high-quality homesteading sites..


----------



## Raven12

This is a small insulated world on HT. Elks techniques are extremely common.


----------



## Raven12

My ex and I fixed our own roof. We asked his brother, a roofer, how to do it.


----------



## sidepasser

There are many people who basically have farms as a single person even though they are married.

My DH has not a clue how to do anything on a farm. Never lived on one, never cared much where the military sent him, and certainly I could never imagine the man getting dirty in a stall. But he does like to work in flower beds. 

I do everything at my farm by myself. I have learned over the years how to do things without another set of hands. I don't post much about that sort of thing as it probably is just "too common". I think the hardest thing to do is put up fence by yourself without a good horse to pull the wire tight. You can use a truck or a come along, but a horse just makes it much easier. That is something I learned by trial and error. Reckon those that have work horses or mules probably already know about that stuff.

I don't see a lot of the old posters here anymore. Matter of fact I don't see them on HT at all anymore. All you have to do is pull up a thread that is more than a couple of years old and you will see that many have left for good. Perhaps that is good for a forum, old posters leave and new ones come in and can ask the same questions over and over again. 

I miss a lot of the older posters that used to be here, and am thankful for Facebook as I can keep up with some of them there. Well back to work, oh and the OP - ST can be whatever it is you come here for. Friendship, dating, learning, kidding around, making people mad, just whatever you want to put into it and get out of it.


----------



## sidepasser

Raven12 said:


> My ex and I fixed our own roof. We asked his brother, a roofer, how to do it.



But did you do it yourself? As in YOU by yourself? That was the question ShyGal had asked - how to fix her roof HERSELF.

I think it worked out well for her in the end.


----------



## Raven12

The corner I did myself by the fireplace chimney before I was married. 

Before we sold the house we decided to rip up the entire thing and replace it. Better resale value.


----------



## Raven12

I hate to break this to everybody but their are millions of single people in the world that live alone, maintain their properties, and make it to the next day okay.

You people live in the country, you can't ask your neighbors for info? I can't stop the farmers from coming over to my place. I got so much extra food last summer I started to hide from them.


----------



## wyld thang

to me there is a huge diff in seeing elk do it, and learning from him, and being able to ask questions and admire etc etc than soem random person on youtube. though I so watch that stuff. the big diff with Elkhound? he is my FRIEND. 

Community. magic stuff. worth nurturing and valuing.


----------



## bstuart29

I don't think anyone is really knocking Youtube just saying there are a lot of people on ht that have experience also and are willing to share that info with others.


----------



## Raven12

WT, you don't even homestead. Get a place on your own and start farming and then I will be impressed. That is what I am doing. I live by myself in a farmhouse in the boonies.


----------



## Laura

Yes, it is the community some of us have known for many years that is valuable. The sharing, nurturing and bonding that has taken place over many years as some of us have gone through different stages of our lives is why we're still here, or keep coming back.

Sidepasser, I remember how supportive and helpful you and a couple of the other horse women were for my DD when she was 12. She had to face putting her first horse down, then needed lots of advice shopping for a new horse. It meant a lot to both of us and she made very good choices. She bought a 3 year old wimpy gelding who is now her little sister's 13 year old steady, dependable mount.

Thank you.

And thank you to all my friends who've provided support, knowledge and good advice over the years.


----------



## wyld thang

Raven12 said:


> WT, you don't even homestead. Get a place on your own and start farming and then I will be impressed. That is what I am doing. I live by myself in a farmhouse in the boonies.


 
Awesome! 

maybe when I grow up I can be like you 

whatever. I had a place and I lost it all and I'm starting over from NOTHING. Kind of like back in the day when a tornado or forest fire or depression or spouse dying or being run out of town for being a witch or an indian and all ya got is a pot to pee in.


----------



## mickm

I am personally not aware of any purely social sites that are aimed at people of our interests. Would be more then glad to hear about them. That is my main purpose for starting to post here, again. 

I try to keep my posts on the other parts of this forum, which are admittadlly few, fairly serious.

Singletree has always seemed like more of a social area, but that is just me.

I dont see why it can not serve many purposes, but there are ton's of places to get information, without the social aspect.


----------



## tambo

I really like the "Look what I did today threads" The pictures Elk posted and pictures I posted is what lead Elk and I to a conversation then a LDR. The picture of his barrel grill he made has inspired me to make one. So I guess you can say I come here to socialize and inspiration. If I have trouble with something I come here for help and hopefully I have helped someone a time or two.


----------



## doodlemom

When Elk showed all the bad things a bear did around his place it made me feel I wasn't alone. I worked hard on having perfect pelts one time going real slow and set the 5 gal bucket soaking on the deck overnight years ago. In the morning not a trace of the pelts. I don't think it was a bear. Maybe an army of raccoons or possums. Having a crow fly up just out of reach with a hunk of 8 week old pelt just because I walked away for a short time was a lesson too. After so many years the wiring on cages might get a bit rusty/weaker. You can bet there's a predator waiting for that to rip out that little weak spot to work its way in. Someone could shake their head saying don't set out tanks of fish and pelts laughing at our mistakes or learn from them or reflect like me oh good I'm not the only epic fail artist in the reality of homesteading. I learned about disease/pest resistant trees and plants the hard way. It's a process ROFL


----------



## mickm

Raven12 said:


> I hate to break this to everybody but their are millions of single people in the world that live alone, maintain their properties, and make it to the next day okay.
> 
> You people live in the country, you can't ask your neighbors for info? I can't stop the farmers from coming over to my place. I got so much extra food last summer I started to hide from them.


Working in the yard scantily dressed again?ound:

I work in the yard with my shirt off, and the farmers just speed up, when they drive by!


----------



## doodlemom

Dag nab it. The mods snapped that up like a fly hitting a trout on the nose. Missed it.


----------



## Guest

and how many single homesteaders are in wheelchairs? and how many have one leg? and how many lost everything but the clothes on their backs when a spouse died or left for proverbial greener pastures? and how many found themselves all alone on their homesteads for the first time in many decades, wondering how in the world do you overcome doing EVERYTHING by yourself ..and I mean, everything....

ST has those folks..and they still post a lot..we had many more, but they left..it's a shame too because IMHO, these folks were a wealth of friendly advice and "know-how"..people come and go over the years..


----------



## L.A.

doodlemom said:


> Dag nab it. The mods snapped that up like a fly hitting a trout on the nose. Missed it.


Yep,,me too,,,,,Ahhh....Deja vu......


----------



## Raven12

doodlemom said:


> Dag nab it. The mods snapped that up like a fly hitting a trout on the nose. Missed it.


 
Summary:

I went through a divorce, had nothing, and did minor homesteading through that.


----------



## newfieannie

oh well, i spose i better not post any more pics of my bread and what not in HS. that's about all i do in weather like this when i can't get out. i count Elkie as a "friend" too and i never miss his posts and have learned much from them. ~Georgia.


----------



## Guest

Raven12 said:


> WT, you don't even homestead. Get a place on your own and start farming and then I will be impressed. That is what I am doing. I live by myself in a farmhouse in the boonies.


It's not a mandate that a person on ST owns a place of their own and farms anything..many of us had that and lost it and are moving upwards grabbing with splintered fingernails to get there again..in the meantime, we quilt or make cheese, or tan leather, or make knives, or draw plans for our home, or have container gardens, or old bureaus full of a worm crop..
I'm truly happy for those folks such as you who live by themselves in a farmhouse in the boonies...please don't insult those of us who are not yet "there"..


----------



## Raven12

bostonlesley said:


> It's not a mandate that a person on ST owns a place of their own and farms anything..many of us had that and lost it and are moving upwards grabbing with splintered fingernails to get there again..in the meantime, we quilt or make cheese, or tan leather, or make knives, or draw plans for our home, or have container gardens, or old bureaus full of a worm crop..
> I'm truly happy for those folks such as you who live by themselves in a farmhouse in the boonies...please don't insult those of us who are not yet "there"..


I see you got to read my thread that was deleted. Too bad you missed it.


----------



## bstuart29

Instead of critizing the ones that may not be at the level of some of us we should be encouraging them. When we share what we are doing and how we are that encourages the ones that are just starting or trying to build their homestead back up after something happened.


----------



## Groene Pionier

Is that in the rules somewhere, that I am not aware off, that you need to have a certain knowledge level to be able to participate in conversations?
I don't homestead and perhaps will never be able to do so. For me what is important is to be as independent as I can be in my specific situation. So I try to learn all kind of new skills and incorporate that in the life I am living. In Dutch we have a saying, which badly translated, goes: you have to row with the peddles you have got. That is what I do, rowing with the peddles I have got. I am very happy with all the information that Elk is sharing, he so often lightens a different light on subjects, I never thought of. He encouraged me to think and rethink things again, and I truly appreciate it when someone is offering their time and energy for just ... plain nothing but is able to help me figure out where I want to go. That is imo true friendship. But being a friend and helping ppl out is not out of this world perhaps anymore.


----------



## L.A.

Groene Pionier said:


> Is that in the rules somewhere, that I am not aware off, that you need to have a certain knowledge level to be able to participate in conversations?
> I don't homestead and perhaps will never be able to do so. For me what is important is to be as independent as I can be in my specific situation. So I try to learn all kind of new skills and incorporate that in the life I am living. In Dutch we have a saying, which badly translated, goes: you have to row with the peddles you have got. That is what I do, rowing with the peddles I have got. I am very happy with all the information that Elk is sharing, he so often lightens a different light on subjects, I never thought of. He encouraged me to think and rethink things again, and I truly appreciate it when someone is offering their time and energy for just ... plain nothing but is able to help me figure out where I want to go. That is imo true friendship. But being a friend and helping ppl out is not out of this world perhaps anymore.


I sure hope we aren't required to have knowledge,,,,,,,,,,
Cause I ain't got none,,,,,And I post all the time........


----------



## starjj

Haven't seen any rules, yet some will sniff and turn up their noses if you don't have the proper creditials to qualify you as a true homesteader. Ignore is a great feature as in ignore them.


----------



## Laura

GP, you have a lot of knowledge you share with us and it's greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Raeven

Good grief, we all started somewhere! I'd say fewer than 25% of the people who post on the whole of HT were fortunate enough to be raised in a farming environment -- and I must count myself among the unfortunate ones. I had more exposure because of my grandparents, and later in my 20s I was able to go live on the farm for a few years. But learning how to drive a big ol' Versatile tractor to plant winter wheat in Montana in NO way prepared me for growing a productive pasture for goats in Oregon.

I applaud each and every person who comes to HT to learn, contribute or just interact. They are here for a reason, and most of them are here for good reasons. These are skills that take a lifetime to learn and to learn how to do well!

I'd like to think that when I had my kitchen gardens in a more urban environment, I would still have been welcome here to learn how to grow good onions. Now that I have space for pigs, I'm very glad to have a forum to come learn about best practices for breeding and raising them. So I don't understand the "cred" thing at all. 

There is much to be learned here, depending on one's starting point. Certainly, if hugelkultur is your thing, you can do a search on Google and find lots of really great websites dedicated to its practice. But what if you've never even heard of hugelkultur? Isn't this a great place to get an overview?

As for the 'singles' aspect of this place, when people become friends, they enjoy interacting with each other socially. How is that a problem for anyone?


----------



## vicker

I sure hope to one day have my place again. At this time the sum total of my material possessions fit in a pickup. I'm torn between liking not owning anything and wanting my place back. My cabin is WV is own family property that doesn't belong to me, and has no tillable ground.


----------



## vicker

Wrong thread.


----------



## wyld thang

Well, if nothing else I know how to grow a pair of awesome tomatos. Yay me!


----------



## Guest

wyld thang said:


> Well, if nothing else I know how to grow a pair of awesome tomatos. Yay me!


Yes you do !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sidepasser

Laura said:


> Yes, it is the community some of us have known for many years that is valuable. The sharing, nurturing and bonding that has taken place over many years as some of us have gone through different stages of our lives is why we're still here, or keep coming back.
> 
> Sidepasser, I remember how supportive and helpful you and a couple of the other horse women were for my DD when she was 12. She had to face putting her first horse down, then needed lots of advice shopping for a new horse. It meant a lot to both of us and she made very good choices. She bought a 3 year old wimpy gelding who is now her little sister's 13 year old steady, dependable mount.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> And thank you to all my friends who've provided support, knowledge and good advice over the years.



Hi Laura,

Glad I could help in some small way. 

WT - from what I remember you did have a place in the country and grew veggies and some rather impressive tomatoes too!

I know how you lost your place and though I am sorry it happened and the circumstances that it happened under, I am very glad to see you are happy and enjoying life again. 

Raeven - many people here may not have a big farm or may have had one once but for reasons outside of their control, those places are now in the past. Others find themselves single (like I did) from the death of a spouse and then there ya are, with three little kids and a farm and no help so you have to learn how to make do on your own. Many people also haven't been alone in a long time or through no fault of their own just found themselves having to figure out how to do all the stuff that running a farm requires.

If I can save just one person from having to figure out something that either cost me time, money or blood equity - I am glad to do so. I don't have "farm" neighbors anymore in Ga. Last old time farmer who joined my place passed away in 2001. Now all I have are his kids that don't know jack nor care about their daddy's farm and I see it going to ruin. Rest of my neighbors are "estate" type farmers, they hire everything done. Some of my neighbors live on a single acre and their idea of "farm" is coming to see my place - lol..which as long as I lived there, I was happy to show them the livestock, garden and whatever project I was working on at the time.

Yes I can get lots of info from youtube. Nothing though beats asking Elkhound about garlic, or Zong about grafting fruit trees or making wine (did I say that? lol.). When I was putting up cedar in my closet, I had to ask a lot of questions as I had never worked with thin cedar boards and had no idea if they would split (yes they do) so people here helped me by telling "pre-drill your holes! - which saved me some valuable time and money. (I don't see much cedar except fence posts).

A lot can be learned if folks want to. I got help here when I needed it, maybe others can too.

Sidepasser


----------



## Shygal

When I first came to HT, I was miserable in a marriage with an abusive spouse, living in a small trailer in the middle of a trailer park in a large town/small city. I hadnt been able to live in the country since I was 17 years old.

I dont remember how I found HT, I think I was searching something about chickens, dreaming one day of escaping everything. I found singletree even though I was "married", and met a few people that had actually lived what I was going through. They gave me the courage to get out of what I was existing in, and jump in with both feet and start living. I never thought I could do anything on my own because my ex had me convinced I couldnt exist without him. Pettie and Dutchie were the biggest help to me in that.

I left with my kids and the clothes on our backs. Thanks to the support from people in ST and all over HT, I now am a registered nurse (any one remember me going through nursing school?  )have my own home on 6 acres, chickens, a garden, goat wethers, and had the courage to get a bred dairy goat this fall. I expect that the goat forum is going to help me through that too!

I wish everyone would stop sniping at each other and realize that you ARE helping the other singles here, even if its just to post how to make bisquick. People learn from what you do, the mistakes and the triumphs, whether you realize it or not, or post to show "look what I did today". Im going to make a trivet like Tambo made, because of the "look what I did today" post. I might make it a square, but I got the inspiration from that post.

No one's contribution is too small. Ive made many a dinner from ideas I found here, and have found many time saving tips for someone trying to do a two person job by themselves. It doesn't matter if you live in a city apartment or a farmhouse in the boonies, your knowledge helps others.


----------



## littlejoe

Groene Pionier said:


> Is that in the rules somewhere, that I am not aware off, that you need to have a certain knowledge level to be able to participate in conversations?
> .


 Thatz wy i strivve to bee so quite!


----------



## Guest

wyld thang said:


> Well, if nothing else I know how to grow a pair of awesome tomatos. Yay me!





Shygal said:


> When I first came to HT, I was miserable in a marriage with an abusive spouse, living in a small trailer in the middle of a trailer park in a large town/small city. I hadnt been able to live in the country since I was 17 years old.
> 
> I dont remember how I found HT, I think I was searching something about chickens, dreaming one day of escaping everything. I found singletree even though I was "married", and met a few people that had actually lived what I was going through. They gave me the courage to get out of what I was existing in, and jump in with both feet and start living. I never thought I could do anything on my own because my ex had me convinced I couldnt exist without him. Pettie and Dutchie were the biggest help to me in that.
> 
> I left with my kids and the clothes on our backs. Thanks to the support from people in ST and all over HT, I now am a registered nurse (any one remember me going through nursing school?  )have my own home on 6 acres, chickens, a garden, goat wethers, and had the courage to get a bred dairy goat this fall. I expect that the goat forum is going to help me through that too!
> 
> I wish everyone would stop sniping at each other and realize that you ARE helping the other singles here, even if its just to post how to make bisquick. People learn from what you do, the mistakes and the triumphs, whether you realize it or not, or post to show "look what I did today". Im going to make a trivet like Tambo made, because of the "look what I did today" post. I might make it a square, but I got the inspiration from that post.
> 
> No one's contribution is too small. Ive made many a dinner from ideas I found here, and have found many time saving tips for someone trying to do a two person job by themselves. It doesn't matter if you live in a city apartment or a farmhouse in the boonies, your knowledge helps others.


I remember!!!!!!!


----------



## billooo2

Raven12 said:


> I don't get all this HUGE difference between being single or in a couple in order to accomplish something in life. There are plenty of couples online where one spouse does all the homesteading. Big deal. They handle it alone.
> 
> Maybe I am wrong and there is an alternate universe where singles homestead differently than everyone else.


 
We all have diffferent life experiences and different types and levels of knowledge.

What may look like a simple, straightforward project to one person, may look like a 'Mission Impossible Mystery' to someone else.


Not to mention 'natural aptitude' (e.g. mechanical aptitude....or lack thereof.......)

A lot of people may feel more at ease asking for help from friends first.....


----------



## Raeven

sidepasser said:


> Raeven - many people here may not have a big farm or may have had one once but for reasons outside of their control, those places are now in the past. Others find themselves single (like I did) from the death of a spouse and then there ya are, with three little kids and a farm and no help so you have to learn how to make do on your own. Many people also haven't been alone in a long time or through no fault of their own just found themselves having to figure out how to do all the stuff that running a farm requires.
> 
> If I can save just one person from having to figure out something that either cost me time, money or blood equity - I am glad to do so. I don't have "farm" neighbors anymore in Ga. Last old time farmer who joined my place passed away in 2001. Now all I have are his kids that don't know jack nor care about their daddy's farm and I see it going to ruin. Rest of my neighbors are "estate" type farmers, they hire everything done. Some of my neighbors live on a single acre and their idea of "farm" is coming to see my place - lol..which as long as I lived there, I was happy to show them the livestock, garden and whatever project I was working on at the time.
> 
> Yes I can get lots of info from youtube. Nothing though beats asking Elkhound about garlic, or Zong about grafting fruit trees or making wine (did I say that? lol.). When I was putting up cedar in my closet, I had to ask a lot of questions as I had never worked with thin cedar boards and had no idea if they would split (yes they do) so people here helped me by telling "pre-drill your holes! - which saved me some valuable time and money. (I don't see much cedar except fence posts).
> 
> A lot can be learned if folks want to. I got help here when I needed it, maybe others can too.
> 
> Sidepasser


sidepasser... I get all that. I think you'd best re-read my post. We said exactly the same thing.


----------



## billooo2

Shrek said:


> Searches of homesteading singles or country singlesbrings this board up on the first page of a search also. Chuck , Dean and I worked on that promotion over the years as other anchor boards worked up thehir own promotion specifics to garner good search page locations as we promoted the individual boards and the Ht co-op effort.


 
Thanks, Shrek.

That probably explains a lot.


----------



## billooo2

Raven12 said:


> The homesteading threads are all about "look at what I did today". It has nothing to do with how to homestead as a single person. The BIG example is the monthly homesteading thread.


A single person showing 'what I did today'......has nothing to do with 'how to homestead?"...?????

Only speaking for myself........that is as 'good as it gets'.....seeing another person who is somewhat like me......can be more helpful to me than watching some 'expert'.........especially when the 'expert' is in a workshop full of tools that I do not have.


----------



## billooo2

Raven12 said:


> But those tips are NEVER on here. The same info here can be found through the specialty forums on HT.
> 
> Besides, what you are talking about is emotional support and not skills.


 Only speaking for myself......I have seen helpful information on here.

One of the people that I miss on here was a woman that used to post pictures of her extensive 'straw bale garden.' She was a constant source of tips, suggestion, information.


----------



## billooo2

Raven12 said:


> , were look at what I did today stuff and I don't recall him saying "this is how one person does this".
> 
> My best advice to anyone who wants to learn skills is to visit Youtube. A wealth of free information.


Let me think......a thread about what a single person 'did today'........Why
would he have to say 'this is how one person does this???" Maybe it is just me........but, to me, it looks pretty obvious.....:shrug:


----------



## tambo

wyld thang said:


> Well, if nothing else I know how to grow a pair of awesome tomatos. Yay me!


I remember your post from when you had a garden and hopefully soon I will again. Was it you that rasied vegetables in old feed sacks? That was awesome whoever it was if not but I always think it was you.


----------



## billooo2

Raven12 said:


> I hate to break this to everybody but their are millions of single people in the world that live alone, maintain their properties, and make it to the next day okay.
> 
> You people live in the country, you can't ask your neighbors for info? I can't stop the farmers from coming over to my place. I got so much extra food last summer I started to hide from them.


I doubt if everyone has the same setting/experience as you.

Only one of my neighbors even puts out a garden.......and he is the only one who has ever milked a cow or driven a tractor.......he has been the world's BEST NEIGHBOR ....but he is having heart problems, and almost never even goes outside any more.


----------



## wyld thang

tambo said:


> I remember your post from when you had a garden and hopefully soon I will again. Was it you that rasied vegetables in old feed sacks? That was awesome whoever it was if not but I always think it was you.


Hi Tambo, yeah it was me, I used cat food bags that were that plastic tarp material, and it was potatoes, worked awesome!!! it was the perfect get around for that cold slow wet start to summer my microclimate had in Oregon that rots seed potatoes, and also I layered the fill dirt with green leafy stuff and old leaves so it composted in place. I dumped the bags out into a wheelbarrow when the potatoes were ready. (just to give a review ha!...and thank you Tambo )


----------



## sidepasser

Raeven said:


> sidepasser... I get all that. I think you'd best re-read my post. We said exactly the same thing.


Wrong Raeven, I was responding to what Raven12 has posted. Sorry for that, I did not mean to indicate you.


----------



## Guest

billooo2 said:


> Only speaking for myself......I have seen helpful information on here.
> 
> One of the people that I miss on here was a woman that used to post pictures of her extensive 'straw bale garden.' She was a constant source of tips, suggestion, information.


Who was that Bill? I'm trying to recall who it was here that got me hooked on straw bales???????


----------



## Raeven

sidepasser said:


> Wrong Raeven, I was responding to what Raven12 has posted. Sorry for that, I did not mean to indicate you.


LOL, no worries.


----------



## billooo2

bostonlesley said:


> Who was that Bill? I'm trying to recall who it was here that got me hooked on straw bales???????


I think her screen name was Deberosa......does that sound familiar???


----------



## tambo

Raven12 said:


> I stopped reading his threads. I have already seen the info on Youtube. Most of his posts, again, were look at what I did today stuff and I don't recall him saying "this is how one person does this".
> 
> My best advice to anyone who wants to learn skills is to visit Youtube. A wealth of free information.


Here is a good example of look what I did today and how he did it by himself.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/vault/447880-building-shed-old-school-cheap-2.html


----------



## bstuart29

Many didn't grow up on a farm including myself so we are willing to learn from others, one doesn't realize how little they know til they come to a place like ht and see people posting about what they are doing on their homesteads and sharing their knowledge. I am also really appreciate of the animals sections because many there have helped me when I have a question about my animals or others livestock.


----------



## Guest

billooo2 said:


> I think her screen name was Deberosa......does that sound familiar???


No..don't think so..
This gal was very young person..20's perhaps who posted the coolest photos of her straw bale gardening...!!! ? from upstate New york??


----------



## Ramblin Wreck

bostonlesley said:


> No..don't think so..
> This gal was very young person..20's perhaps who posted the coolest photos of her straw bale gardening...!!! ? from upstate New york??


Hilltop Daisy is up that way, and she was even running a CSA at one point. But I don't think she was into straw bales. Not sure.


----------



## bstuart29

Ramblin Wreck said:


> Hilltop Daisy is up that way, and she was even running a CSA at one point. But I don't think she was into straw bales. Not sure.


I was going to mention her but she isn't in her 20's si thats why I didn't.


----------



## Guest

bstuart29 said:


> I was going to mention her but she isn't in her 20's si thats why I didn't.


nope..not her..I know her..

This was a fairly new poster to ST..a really nice younger gal..oh well.


----------

